# Pay it Forward - Free Gear from and for Shadowspear members



## The91Bravo (Oct 6, 2008)

*YOU MUST HAVE AT LEAST 25 SUBSTANTIAL FORUM POSTS TO REQUEST GEAR OF ANY KIND!!!!! 
-ADMINISTRATOR*

Saw this thread in another couple forums, and I believe it is an awesome program.

Here's how it works.

1.  If you have something extra lying around, that you won't be using anymore, let someone here have it.

2.  If you need something that has been offered, let the giver know you want it by posting and PMing them.

3.  If you receive something, then try to find something of equal value, to give away to someone else.

4.  Postage is provided by the person giving, unless other arrangements are made.

5.  Once an item is gone, please post a message letting everyone else know that it is not available.


This is a thread where 'paying it forward' is the intent.  No selling, no payment, nothing expected in return.  Just a gift.


Hope this thread lasts a good long time.

Steve


Edit to add:
Please use common sense.  No FFL items, flammable, etc.  As long as it is legal to ship and give, then go ahead.

*YOU MUST HAVE AT LEAST 25 SUBSTANTIAL FORUM POSTS TO REQUEST GEAR OF ANY KIND!!!!! 
-ADMINISTRATOR*


----------



## The91Bravo (Oct 6, 2008)

*First item to give away*

Up for grabs are two used but perfectly functional M4/M16 30 round magazines.

To buy them they are anywhere from $10-20 apiece.  Free to the first person that let's me know.

Steve


----------



## Trip_Wire (Oct 6, 2008)

Sounds like a good idea!


----------



## Marauder06 (Oct 6, 2008)

Dude, this is an awesome idea.

I have so much crap laying around in my garage, that I don't want/need but can't bear to throw away.

Adding to your rep for this idea.


----------



## The91Bravo (Oct 6, 2008)

Thanks,

I was given a Bianchi Holster for my G22 (a friggin $60 value) for free.  Absolutely fell in love with the concept.


----------



## Trip_Wire (Oct 6, 2008)

That's the hard part! One must part with gear he/she had had for years just waiting for it to be needed! :uhh::doh:


----------



## The91Bravo (Oct 6, 2008)

Trip_Wire said:


> That's the hard part! One must part with gear he/she had had for years just waiting for it to be needed! :uhh::doh:


 
LMAO!! I kind of view it as therapy for my Pack Rat tendencies... 

Here is the thread where I got the holster, and I just looked and someone is giving away a Saiga stock....

http://www.xdtalk.com/forums/trading-post-sale-trade/53680-pay-foward-19.html#post1363394


----------



## 8'Duece (Oct 6, 2008)

This is a great idea. 

I've given away two drop leg holsters to SF guys and a couple of foregrips with bi-pods.  Everyone appreciated them.


----------



## Rabid Badger (Oct 6, 2008)

Dammit.....you're gonna make me look thru my gorilla boxes fulloshit now....

but THANKS!!.....

Time to get rid of extra shit to guys who need the fun kit stuff......


----------



## The91Bravo (Oct 6, 2008)

Magazines are gone.
82nd, I'll try to ship them in the next couple days, just send me your contact info, brother.
Steve

82nd,
got your addy...


----------



## parallel (Oct 7, 2008)

I have received a knife in one such giveaway. The forum members there call it a karma. I did a karma when I hit 1000 posts where I gave away a G-Code Comfort Carry IWB holster, a set of Houge Rubber Finger Groove Grips both for a Sig Sauer P226 and a Lansky Knife Sharpening Kit. Due to some wise guy asking me if I wanted a cookie (it was quite funny in context) for posting 1000 times in like seven months, I added one dozen freshly baked cookies. These things are great for bringing a community together just a bit more and it also helps to get rid of the clutter that having perfectly good gear that one won't need becomes over the years. Kudos for the idea... rep points inbound.

ETA: They have this program that they call the karmanator that will take all of the usernames that have replied to a karma thread and will choose a winner at random. Food for thought.


----------



## car (Oct 7, 2008)

Carry this a level further and send/give books to BFS.


----------



## 08steeda (Oct 7, 2008)

Man, I have so much crap... I mean good stuff that needs a home, that I need to make a list! This is a great idea! I will have to dig into my gear boxes and see what someone might want!


----------



## The91Bravo (Oct 7, 2008)

82nd,
If you come across one of those gripods again, I would like to place my name on the short list.


UP FOR GRABS ANOTHER ITEM:
1 each Fobus HK1 paddle holster that fits the HK USP (Full sized for sure) as well as the other USP frames. I could categorized the quality as 95% new, slight wear, especially where the front sight made contact with the inside of the holster, but still firm retaining holster

Just checked their site:

http://www.fobusholster.com/catalog/Paddle_Holsters-86-1.html

HK1 H&K USP COMPACT, 9mm, .40, .45 & FULL SIZE - PADDLE HOLSTER $26.99 
HK1 S&W ENHANCED SIGMA SERIES VE/E/G - PADDLE HOLSTER      $26.99 
HK1 TAURUS MILLENIUM PT140 - PADDLE HOLSTER      $26.99 
HK1     RUGER SR9 - PADDLE HOLSTER      $26.99



car said:


> Carry this a level further and send/give books to BFS.


 
Color me stupid, but what is BFS?? :doh:

UP FOR GRABS... Another Nice Item

I have a barely (used for a day b4 I got my BladeTech) Fobus Advanced Paddle Holster (The one with the red rubber backing) model Number KM-3

http://www.fobusholster.com/products/KIMBER_3_4_5_PADDLE_HOLSTER-272-0.html

Fits All Kimber 3", 4", 5" and All 1911's

* Low profile design for concealment
* Passive retention around trigger guard
o Allows rapid presentation, yet securely locks handgun in place.
* Rubberized paddle provides extra stability and increased comfort.
* Steel reinforced rivet attachment system (paddle and holster body). 

Product ID: KM3
Manufacturer: Kimber
Price: $26.99


----------



## 8'Duece (Oct 7, 2008)

The91Bravo said:


> 82nd,
> If you come across one of those gripods again, I would like to place my name on the short list.



Your the first when I do get another Brother.  I'm scrounging around now getting some things sent to me so it may be here sooner than later. 

We'll see. ;)


----------



## 08steeda (Oct 7, 2008)

Okay, now I am stupid!!! What is a gripod?

You looking for a Bipod?


----------



## Rabid Badger (Oct 7, 2008)

08steeda said:


> Okay, now I am stupid!!! What is a gripod?
> 
> You looking for a Bipod?



Foregrip joystick with a push-button bipod that pops out the bottom.....

http://img527.imageshack.us/img527/5742/gps02xl2.jpg

http://www.ustacticalsupply.com/grippodgps02.aspx


BFS - Books for Soldiers.....


----------



## 08steeda (Oct 7, 2008)

Okay, I saw these before but didn't know. Looking at it it makes sense! Gripod! Duh!!!

I goggled it and got a bunch of airsoft sites. So I was wondering! 

Thanks


----------



## car (Oct 7, 2008)

The91Bravo said:
			
		

> Color me stupid, but what is BFS?? :doh:



BFS Cat

http://www.shadowspear.com/vb/member.php?u=895

Just a suggestion


----------



## Cecil (Oct 7, 2008)

The91Bravo said:


> Up for grabs are two used but perfectly functional M4/M16 30 round magazines.
> 
> To buy them they are anywhere from $10-20 apiece. Free to the first person that let's me know.
> 
> Steve


 
Are they still available?

I've got my old pro-tec free fall helmet collecting dust.


----------



## 8'Duece (Oct 7, 2008)

BEC Gold Label 5x42 AR15 scope. Comes with rings for 1913 pic rail 

Free to anybody that want's an inexpensive 5x scope for an AR15. Works also with any of the LaRue SPR type mounts. 

First to pm me get's it shipped for free.

Bump !

Scope has been spoken for.


----------



## Ajax (Oct 7, 2008)

*BW Gear double mag pouch, pistol*

used?:  of course
fits:  I used it for Glocks and M9
attachment:  MOLLE
color:  coyote

comes with a free autographed pic of me in all my humility....being AWESOME!


----------



## pardus (Oct 7, 2008)

Ajax said:


> used?:  of course
> fits:  I used it for Glocks and M9
> attachment:  MOLLE
> color:  coyote
> ...



Keep the pouch I just want the picture!  lol


----------



## Ajax (Oct 7, 2008)

bump

pouch taken...

...picture has to be earned (Pardus, you cheeky monkey)


----------



## EverSoLost (Oct 7, 2008)

*I dont know if any of you ride sportbikes track or street.*

But I gave up playing on the Track a while back so I have a ton of gear parts etc.

1 Set Pirelli Diablos take offs 190 I believe

I have one set slicks Dunlop 209 GP take offs.

1 Set leathers Dainese one piece White Black (rashed) 46 

1 Arai Hayden Med

1 set clip ons.

Beat to shit A star boots.

Multiple sets of rashed gloves.

three or four sets of semi used pucks.  

a ton of misc parts.  OEM rearsets OEM clip ons.  

Hell I think I have an old R6 clock somewhere too.

PitBull front stand,

Maybe Pitbull rear ( I may have given this away )
1 R6 throttle tube (great if you want to run an SV race bike and want a quick turn on the cheap)

the obligatory gotbluemilk.com Thunderhill pic (Yes I'm too cheap to buy his photos.  If you're a rider in the bay you'll know the track and Ditto hell of a nice guy.).  The Dainese and Arai.

I'll check the Garage tonight see if I cant get an actual account of whats there and isn't.

Edit:

This stuff is all no cost it's shit I dont use anymore.

I need to edit some stuff here though.  I the A*'s leathers and Suomy my bro in law decided he wanted.


----------



## Regulator3 (Oct 8, 2008)

Cecil -- I'd love that FF helmet.

My girl is totally getting off on this thread -- I have a TON of extra shit in tupperware tubs that are killing the space in our garage.

21 yrs mil time (reserve included), 12 yrs chicago area cop, and 4 yrs as an IC in shitty places -- I have some junk.

I'll post within in 72 hrs -- prepare for a catalog...

--R3


----------



## The91Bravo (Oct 8, 2008)

Bump


----------



## JBS (Oct 8, 2008)

Awesome thread.

I'll post some stuff up here too this weekend.

It will be nice to know that some of my gear could find its way back into an AO and make someone's life just a tiny bit easier.


----------



## Cecil (Oct 8, 2008)

Regulator3 said:


> Cecil -- I'd love that FF helmet.
> 
> --R3



PM me your info..... it's a standard black helmet.... hope you can get some use out of it.


----------



## The91Bravo (Oct 9, 2008)

Cecil said:


> Are they still available?



Cecil,

I did not see your question earlier.  Sorry, but the M4 mags are gone.

Still have both Fobus holsters up for grabs


----------



## The91Bravo (Oct 11, 2008)

82nd 

Mags shipped today.  Let me know when you get them please.

Steve


----------



## 8'Duece (Oct 11, 2008)

The91Bravo said:


> 82nd
> 
> Mags shipped today.  Let me know when you get them please.
> 
> Steve



Thanks a bunch Brother, you can't have too many mags for the AR !!!;)


----------



## The91Bravo (Oct 13, 2008)

Daily self gratifying bump


----------



## gearjunky (Oct 13, 2008)

I have a ALICE pistol belt with arctic canteen pouch. Free. If you have a cheap backpack or shoulder bag let me know I need a new on for school.


----------



## 08steeda (Oct 13, 2008)

Gearjunky,

I have several backpacks. One Timberland that would be good for school stuff. I also have a few laptop computer/shoulder bags.

For anyone else I have 2 AF issue Arctic Parkas 1 Medium and 1 Large. I also have a set of size 34 waist Arctic snow pants! Plus a pair of Arctic Bunny boots (white) size 11.

They are in really good condition.

The pants/boots and large parka all went on Operation Deep Freeze about 18 years ago.


----------



## Boondocksaint375 (Oct 14, 2008)

91B, just a thought, take it or leave it ;) :  You are free to set up a social group under the "community tab".  This way it will allow you to be the moderator and delete, close, threads, making it easier to manage.


----------



## pardus (Oct 14, 2008)

That is something I'd be VERY interested in doing!

Just got to find time to do it... :uhh:



			
				arizonaguide said:
			
		

> I would like to donate something a little different.
> I am a (partime these days) Grand Canyon tour guide here in Phoenix, Arizona.
> 
> If anyone is in the neighborhood (weekends) and want's to do a guided daytrip, I would gladly bring you along (space available).  Normal price for the trip is $135/person.
> ...


----------



## The91Bravo (Oct 14, 2008)

Boondocksaint375 said:


> 91B, just a thought, take it or leave it ;) : You are free to set up a social group under the "community tab". This way it will allow you to be the moderator and delete, close, threads, making it easier to manage.


 

Great idea, Boon.

It has been set up here:
http://www.shadowspear.com/vb/group.php?groupid=10

Everyone,
All same rules still apply. If you have an item to post, please set it in the community section, and then simply refer readers to that community.

Let's see how it goes.
Steve

Folks,

This thread has been re-opened since the 'community' section was getting off to kind of a slow start.

All the same rules still apply

IF YOU STILL HAVE AN ITEM OFFERED, PLEASE POST AN UPDATED POST so we know it is still up for grabs.

Thanks very much

Steve


----------



## 08steeda (Oct 27, 2008)

I PM'ed you so get added to the community but never got a response!?!

Anyway, I also have 3 (NEW) Browning 9mm High-Power mags to anyone who wants them!


----------



## psyopwilddog (Oct 27, 2008)

*Here is some gear I'll give to someone in need.*

One set of brand new knee pads and elbow pads.
One set of body armor still in good shape.
One Kevlar helmet.

These are what I know I have on hand. I have more I'll put one the list once I go through all my boxes. Let me know and I'll get it sent out.


----------



## bridget (Oct 28, 2008)

I dont  have any holsters or knives to give away.  But I do have a camo apron w/beer shingle if anybody wants!

http://tacticalgrilling.com/product_info.php?products_id=32&osCsid=a292c7192ccb13a97b9d11b0c0a11373  its never been used (got if for a guy I was dating, but he turned out to be a turd,so he never got it)


----------



## psyopwilddog (Oct 28, 2008)

*gear*

As of last night Pardus claimed first dibbs on the body armor. x sf med has the rest. I will look to see what else I have and get it posted as soon as possilbe.


----------



## 08steeda (Oct 28, 2008)

Arizonaguide is getting the High-Power mags!


----------



## The91Bravo (Oct 29, 2008)

Great job folks.  

Keep it up.

Just think, some of your _junk_ is being used as I am typing this, by folks that can use it.

And it was all free.... A true gift from you to them


Thanks
Steve


----------



## parallel (Dec 20, 2008)

I finally got the house keeper to come an extra day to go through all of our closets and storage to help me sort through everything and give them a good field day. It si amazing how much crap we had been storing that we didn't even remember having. Anyway, I still have to do my garage which will likely have some more gear, but in the mean time, I have the following Navy uniform items that I will ship to whoever can use them:

RAIN COAT W/ LINER (46R)
8405-01-220-2567

_NAVY NECK PULLOVER, BLACK (XL)_ Spoken for

RAIN COAT LINER (44R)
8405-01-22-2533

CREIGHTON UNIFORM JACKET, BLACK (48S)

All of these items are like new.

Navy neck pullover has been spoken for, the rest is still up for grabs.


----------



## pardus (Dec 21, 2008)

parallel said:
			
		

> Navy neck pullover has been spoken for, the rest is still up for grabs.



I know who took it and I'm gonna piss in your cornflakes!


----------



## 8'Duece (Dec 22, 2008)

pardus762 said:


> I know who took it and I'm gonna piss in your cornflakes!



:eek:


----------



## Blue (Dec 23, 2008)

*Alice belt and soon to be up for grabs OD green MOLLE vest*

Yeah well I have a alice web belt available for anyone who needs it. also I will be able to give away an OD green MOLLE vest soon, I'll post pictures as soon as its ready to give away.

-Blue


----------



## parallel (Jan 5, 2009)

Bump... the rest is still available.


----------



## oldrecon (Jan 6, 2009)

looking for a waterproof ( or as close to waterproof) bag for upcoming school in April. I hear there will be a lot of running,pushups and high crawling thru creeks need to keep some gear dry!


----------



## pardus (Jan 6, 2009)

oldrecon said:


> looking for a waterproof ( or as close to waterproof) bag for upcoming school in April. I hear there will be a lot of running,pushups and high crawling thru creeks need to keep some gear dry!



Worked for me


----------



## The91Bravo (Jan 6, 2009)

I don't care who you are.... That shit is funny....


----------



## Mac_NZ (Jan 6, 2009)

Now now Pardus, it was a black plastic bin liner you stole from Quinns post and emptied into the skip.


----------



## oldrecon (Jan 6, 2009)

pardus762 said:


> Worked for me



Thanks T for that great insite into the NZ army kit! However, US water gets into places where dry socks are when they are needed most, hope your old kits works for you at BCT/BAC but I was looking for something more water tight! CHUCKLE HEAD


----------



## Mac_NZ (Jan 6, 2009)

How big do you need it to be and how soon do you need it?  I have a few drybags kicking around but it takes a week + to get to you.

Also have a Double 30rd AR mag pouch in OG spare, its from the DF-LCS kit? (the flash stuff the Air Force blokes got) and a set of Hatch knee and elbow pads in woody cam, I don't recommend using them for a long period of time as they aint the most comfortable around.


----------



## oldrecon (Jan 7, 2009)

Mac_NZ said:


> How big do you need it to be and how soon do you need it?  I have a few drybags kicking around but it takes a week + to get to you.
> 
> Also have a Double 30rd AR mag pouch in OG spare, its from the DF-LCS kit? (the flash stuff the Air Force blokes got) and a set of Hatch knee and elbow pads in woody cam, I don't recommend using them for a long period of time as they aint the most comfortable around.



Big enough to store a change of clothes pants socks shirt ect. Needed by first week of April. Thanks


----------



## yomp599 (Jan 7, 2009)

Been going through the kit room.
Blackhawk triple mag drop leg in black for P226; NOT MOLLE COMPATIBLE.
TT drop leg pouch in coyote also NMC.
TT hydration pouch in camo but spray painted coyote; MOLLE COMPATIBLE.
Blackhawk Omega drop leg strap x2, black, for holster (not included).
Let me know WHO NEEDS IT.
If you turn out to be an airsofter THERE WILL BE ISSUES.
Will probably have more stuff in the future.


----------



## The91Bravo (Jan 7, 2009)

yomp,

Thanks for the list of items offered.  

That's how we keep this thread alive.

as for the airsofters, if the rules are followed, that should not be a problem.  Just make sure you please post when an item is gone.

Thanks again


----------



## yomp599 (Jan 7, 2009)

No worries brother.


----------



## 8'Duece (Jan 9, 2009)

*Original SOE Gear "SOCOM" Holster*

I have one Original SOE Gear Mk23 "SOCOM" .45 ACP pistol drop leg holster. 

HERE: http://www.originalsoegear.com/socom.html

*Warning: This holster was originally made by request from members of the SEAL Teams and was SOE specific to the Mk23 "SOCOM" pistol. * In other words if you want this to fit your Sig P220, don't bother, it will swamp the pistol up and be useless to you for tactical applications. 

It will fit the Mk23 "SOCOM" pistol, H&K USP Tactical and IMI Desert Eagle (not the baby Eagles) 

It also has the added "Airborne" strap with fastex type buckle for hi-speed ops for added retention. 

If you've got a Mk23 I'm willing to part with it.


----------



## 8'Duece (Jan 10, 2009)

Also available is the Aqualung Rocket swim fins, with standard scuba mask and snorkel. 

Slightly used but like new. 

Here:http://shop.navyseals.com/aqualung-maui-dive-mask-black-296.html

Fins are here : http://shop.navyseals.com/aqualung-rocket-fin-202.html

Deep sea Echo dive booties: http://shop.navyseals.com/deep-see-echo-zip-dive-bootie-3mm-25.html these are size 9. 

These where used by a real Navy SEAL and in good to great condition for divers interested in basic equipment for open water and deep water dives.

Complete kit here: http://shop.navyseals.com/regular-rocket-fin-dive-kit-102.html

*DIVE KIT IS SPOKEN FOR*

Bump!!!!

Good gear available.............................................without nonsense. :cool:


----------



## HoosierAnnie (Jan 10, 2009)

8-Deuce Consider the dive gear taken if now one else as spoken up.  Contact me, you know the #


----------



## Rabid Badger (Jan 10, 2009)

PM sent yomp...

I'll post a free gear list soon.....gotta head to storage....


----------



## 8'Duece (Jan 10, 2009)

HoosierAnnie said:


> 8-Deuce Consider the dive gear taken if now one else as spoken up.  Contact me, you know the #



PM me the addy.  There yours.


----------



## The91Bravo (Jan 10, 2009)

82,

How well will that holster fit a Fullsize USP Var1 LE??  Or will it not??


----------



## yomp599 (Jan 10, 2009)

You're sorted razor_baghdad. Check your PM.


----------



## 8'Duece (Jan 10, 2009)

The91Bravo said:


> 82,
> 
> How well will that holster fit a Fullsize USP Var1 LE??  Or will it not??



It will eat up the whole USP series, except the Tactical full size.  Sorry, it's a biggen.

ETA: I just tried to put a full size H&K .45 USP into the holster and it's just way to big to be practical. 

Wish I could say it's fits it comfortably, but it does not.


----------



## HeloMedic1171 (Feb 15, 2009)

I need a vert. foregrip.  grip-pod, tango-down, stash-compartment, don't care..... though the stash compartment would be nice.  anyone got one?


----------



## Boondocksaint375 (Feb 15, 2009)

I have a vert. foregrip w/ water proof stash, but it isn't a tango down one.


----------



## HeloMedic1171 (Feb 16, 2009)

Boon, I'll take it.  and happily.  Thanks!!


----------



## 08steeda (Feb 16, 2009)

I have one too but forget who makes it. I am in Atlanta Ga for work and won't be able to get to it to verify until Friday night.

I will post it this weekend for anyone else who might be interested.


----------



## badmuther (Feb 16, 2009)

08steeda said:


> I have one too but forget who makes it. I am in Atlanta Ga for work and won't be able to get to it to verify until Friday night.
> 
> I will post it this weekend for anyone else who might be interested.



I'll take that if you don't mind brother!


----------



## 08steeda (Feb 16, 2009)

badmuther said:


> I'll take that if you don't mind brother!



PM your address and I will try and get it in the mail this weekend!


----------



## Boondocksaint375 (Feb 17, 2009)

HeloMedic1171 said:


> Boon, I'll take it.  and happily.  Thanks!!



Cool. PM me your address.  I don't have any pics, but here's some I found online.  I have one mounted on my rifle and have no complaints.


http://www.bravocompanyusa.com/CQD-Vertical-Grip-p/cqd vpg.htm
http://www.defensereview.com/modules.php?name=News&file=article&sid=305


----------



## Invictus (Mar 10, 2009)

*used sports gear*

I have tons of used sports gear from when I was very little to stuff adults can use.  I'm basically done with most of it, and if someone on here can make use of it I will be glad to hand it off.  If you or a relative or anything are looking for any item in particular please shoot me a PM and I'll see what I can find.


----------



## CBTech (Mar 10, 2009)

*Relics*

Let me know if anyone wants any of this. 

If there are any lefty AR/M4/M16 shooters out there, my Bro. is a lefty and I would like to send him lefty stuff. I'll pay if it warrants it. 
Looking for ambi-safety selector for AR, ambi-mag release, even other accesories for the M4/AR platform. Just throwing it out there.


----------



## 8'Duece (Mar 11, 2009)

Boondocksaint375 said:


> Cool. PM me your address. I don't have any pics, but here's some I found online. I have one mounted on my rifle and have no complaints.
> 
> 
> http://www.bravocompanyusa.com/CQD-Vertical-Grip-p/cqd vpg.htm
> http://www.defensereview.com/modules.php?name=News&file=article&sid=305


 
The Dieter CQD vertical grip is one of the better foregrips in the market. I like them very much.

CBTECH,

PM inbound regarding the Pro-Tech Hockey helmet.

ETA: I have a LaRue Tactical Aimpoint 3x magnifier mount that has never been used during fireing of the weapon. It is in new condition with the torque wrench for tightening the throw lever to your desired fit on the rail. If you've got an Aimpoint magnifier or are going to purchase one then this is another $150 you can save. 

HERE IT IS: http://stores.homestead.com/Laruetactical/Detail.bok?no=17


PM me for questions regarding the height alignment with your Eotech or Aimpoint CCO.


----------



## The91Bravo (Mar 12, 2009)

82nd,

Will it line up with Aimpoint Comp ML2 or EoTech with the Type N (LR1) batteries?  If it does, I can use it.  I intend on getting the magnifier in a month or two.

Let me know if it is still available.  

Thanks,
Steve


----------



## 8'Duece (Mar 12, 2009)

The91Bravo said:


> 82nd,
> 
> Will it line up with Aimpoint Comp ML2 or EoTech with the Type N (LR1) batteries?  If it does, I can use it.  I intend on getting the magnifier in a month or two.
> 
> ...



It will line up with the ML2 or the Eotech with those batteries.  What type of mount do you have for the ML2 ??

It's yours.


----------



## CBTech (Mar 12, 2009)

Kevlar and ProTec are spoken for. Headgear will be outbound in a day or two fellas.


----------



## gearjunky (Mar 12, 2009)

I have a size large ALICE ackpack no photos but its in good condition.


----------



## The91Bravo (Mar 12, 2009)

82ndtrooper said:


> It will line up with the ML2 or the Eotech with those batteries.  What type of mount do you have for the ML2 ??
> 
> It's yours.



I do not have the ML2 mounted right now, and the EOTech is mounted directly on the rail.

PM inbound with contact addy

Thanks


----------



## Rabid Badger (Mar 12, 2009)

*----> NOT A HIJACK <----

We need to start a movement to round up as many spare holsters as we can and contact some college age RTKBA folks with a truck load of freebies.*

;);)


----------



## Mac_NZ (Mar 12, 2009)

How many holsters are you talking?  Colors, Models?


----------



## Rabid Badger (Mar 12, 2009)

Damn...that was fast.......I wouldn't have any problem driving up to VCU and dropping off a truckload of holsters. They are in the downtown Richmond badlands and have been crying for the gun ban repeal for a long time. Muggings right outside the front door of the college.

VCDL (Virginia Citizens Defense League) is an advocate

We should take this somewhere else for full value so as not to hijack the Pay-it-Forward thread.


----------



## 8'Duece (Mar 12, 2009)

The91Bravo said:


> I do not have the ML2 mounted right now, and the EOTech is mounted directly on the rail.
> 
> PM inbound with contact addy
> 
> Thanks



If you want this mount with the magnifier to line up with the ML2 I'd get the LaRue Cantilever mount or the standard (High) mount. The EOtech may need to have a 7mm riser like the ACOS mount from LaRue also.  Check out their site 

www.laruetactical.com


----------



## The91Bravo (Mar 12, 2009)

82,

Thanks


----------



## Mac_NZ (Mar 22, 2009)

Have a Multicam Triple 30rd AR mag pouch and a CB single point sling looking for a home.
Mag pouch has dividers in it, similar set up to the old USGI pouch, ITW pouch buckle and Velcro closure.  Don't quote me that it fits magpuls but it will fit ranger plates.

Sling has a 1" mash hook on the end, adjusts ok, not my cup of tea though.

Oh yeah and a 6" X 4" utility pouch I made up as a tutorial for some budding stitch bitches.  Its OG, has MALICE clips.  Its structurally sound.

Still have a set of woody cam Hatch knee and elbow pads.


----------



## Polar Bear (Mar 22, 2009)

I will take the 6 x 4


----------



## Mac_NZ (Mar 22, 2009)

No worries, PM me a mailing address and I'll ship it this week.


----------



## CBTech (Mar 22, 2009)

I'll take the single point sling. I just put a lug on the butt stock the other day and was in the market for such a sling.


----------



## Mac_NZ (Mar 22, 2009)

All yours.


----------



## HeloMedic1171 (Mar 23, 2009)

I'll take the triple mag, I can use it.  I'll get you an address shortly.


----------



## Mac_NZ (Mar 24, 2009)

All yours Doc.


----------



## The91Bravo (Mar 24, 2009)

NZ

You still got the knee and elbow pads?

PM inbound


----------



## Mac_NZ (Mar 24, 2009)

All yours 91B, nothing left now team.  Will send packages Thursday.  Can one of the CONUS guys forward the MC mag pouch onto Helomedic?  I sent a care package to a mate in Samarra 4 months ago.  It showed up yesterday!  So I'm a bit apprehensive about mailing to an APO from NZ.  Let me know and I'll send it you with his APO address.

Cheers

Mac


----------



## pardus (Mar 24, 2009)

Mac_NZ said:


> I sent a care package to a mate in Samarra 4 months ago.  It showed up yesterday!



lol, so I still might be in luck then! :uhh:


----------



## The91Bravo (Mar 24, 2009)

Mac,
I'll forward the package for you.
Steve


----------



## 104TN (Mar 24, 2009)

gearjunky said:


> I have a size large ALICE ackpack no photos but its in good condition.



Still have the ruck? Mine finally shit the bed.


----------



## Mac_NZ (Mar 24, 2009)

Cheers 91B :)

All packages have been sent guys, 91B that pouch is in yours with the address of Helomedic to forward it, thanks for that mate.


----------



## HeloMedic1171 (Mar 27, 2009)

thanks!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## k2a (Mar 30, 2009)

Hey guys I have the following:

Eagle EPC with sewn in IIIa CB-GONE TO PARDUS WHEN I FIND IT
USIA Dry drop gas mask bag\Demo
DBT OD double M4 (4 total mags)


Might have some more. Check back later.


----------



## Polar Bear (Mar 30, 2009)

I will take it all and PARDUS is a HOMO


----------



## Headshot (Mar 30, 2009)

Polar Bear said:


> I will take it all and PARDUS is a HOMO



Don't want any of it, but Pardus is indeed a homo!  (oops! I guess I'm homophobic)


----------



## Mac_NZ (Mar 31, 2009)

Curses, beaten to it by a large hairy guy...  Oh the humanity.


----------



## CBTech (Apr 6, 2009)

Thanks MacNZ. Got the sling today.


----------



## JBS (Apr 6, 2009)

Magazines:
*1-* (Beretta 92FS 9mm) Ramline 18 round, good condition.

*2-* (Ruger P-90 9mm) after market 10 round - I think.  


Ammo:
*2-* boxes 25 Auto (6.35 mm) 50grain full metal.  50 rounds per box (9 rounds missing from one box).  I used to have a 25 auto on my ankle, but it has been sold, so I don't need the ammo.


Gear:
*1-* standard ALICE rucksack, olive drab, no shoulder straps, no frame.  I had it attached to another pack, and I just got something else. Nothing wrong with it.

I have some of this listed in the Classifieds section here on ShadowSpear so you can see some pics.


----------



## Headshot (Apr 6, 2009)

I'll take the .25 auto rds, let me know on shipping.  Fed-ex or UPS of course.


----------



## JBS (Apr 6, 2009)

Headshot said:


> I'll take the .25 auto rds, let me know on shipping.  Fed-ex or UPS of course.



You got it.


----------



## pardus (Apr 6, 2009)

JBS said:


> Large bottle of Woodford Reserve, free to whoever wants it.



Yep I'll take that, thanks mate!


----------



## JBS (Apr 6, 2009)

pardus said:


> Yep I'll take that, thanks mate!




LOL!  Enroute.  I swear!


----------



## Mac_NZ (Apr 7, 2009)

CBTech said:


> Thanks MacNZ. Got the sling today.



No worries mate


----------



## The91Bravo (Apr 7, 2009)

Mac_NZ said:
			
		

> All packages have been sent guys, 91B that pouch is in yours with the address of Helomedic to forward it, thanks for that mate.



Mac,

Got it today... Almost fucked up... 

Here I am.. I open bag.. WooHoo 'free shit'... What's this.. an ammo pouch.. cool..  Go to throw bag away (I am an idiot) 'crinkle crinkle' ... An address... Oh yeah...

Helo,

I will try my best to ship it later this week.

Mac.. I appreciate the gear bro...  Another satisfied customer


----------



## Mac_NZ (Apr 7, 2009)

LOL, just like a kid at Xmas aye 91B, don't let Pardus know you have knee pads, he'll come for a "visit."

Cheers for forwarding it mate.


----------



## FNULNU (Apr 14, 2009)

Anybody have a couple of the good metal handled tourniquets?  I'm looking to replace the crappy plastic ones they gave us.


----------



## HeloMedic1171 (Apr 15, 2009)

you mean the marine-proof ones?  no, those are hen's teeth in my AO.  good luck with that.

thanks 91B.  :)


----------



## Rabid Badger (Apr 15, 2009)

I'll take the M9 mag.....packin a 92F everywhere I go and yes, they are compatible...lol

FN: I'll look for an Israeli or two....;)

This one????


----------



## FNULNU (Apr 15, 2009)

That's the one.  The new plastic ones are junk compared to those ones.  I was a tard and turned my metal ones in :doh:


----------



## Mac_NZ (Apr 16, 2009)

Anyone have an old pressure switch for a Surefire G2 and/or a mount that offsets the rail?
I need to get a decent light on my Aug as the issue one has the light intensity of an anorexic firefly.  I can offer nude pics of Pardus in return, I didn't take them of course.


----------



## JBS (Apr 16, 2009)

RB said:


> I'll take the M9 mag.....packin a 92F everywhere I go and yes, they are compatible...lol



Away from the house for a few days, but I'll send it out this weekend.


----------



## Boondocksaint375 (Apr 17, 2009)

Thread moved.


----------



## The91Bravo (Apr 17, 2009)

HeloMedic1171 said:


> I'll take the triple mag, I can use it.  I'll get you an address shortly.





Mac_NZ said:


> All yours 91B, nothing left now team.  Will send packages Thursday.  Can one of the CONUS guys forward the MC mag pouch onto Helomedic?  I sent a care package to a mate in Samarra 4 months ago.  It showed up yesterday!  So I'm a bit apprehensive about mailing to an APO from NZ.  Let me know and I'll send it you with his APO address.
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Mac




Sorry for the delay, 
Pouch packed and will be shipped tomorrow.  Let me know when you get it.
Steve


----------



## HeloMedic1171 (Apr 20, 2009)

I'll do that, now that i have a connection.  thanx again.


----------



## imdefaninja (May 3, 2009)

If i cant sell my MICH helmet in the next couple days.. Its up for free to whom ever needs it


----------



## Polar Bear (May 3, 2009)

imdefaninja said:


> If i cant sell my MICH helmet in the next couple days.. Its up for free to whom ever needs it


 
size?


----------



## imdefaninja (May 3, 2009)

Med with the 3 hole for the Triangle mount


----------



## doorkicker (May 3, 2009)

Do you have a Wilcox or Norotos NV mount?


----------



## imdefaninja (May 3, 2009)

No i dont I wish i still did but someone stole it off my helmet...=-/ oh well this deployment will pay for a new one


----------



## 08steeda (May 4, 2009)

badmuther said:


> I'll take that if you don't mind brother!


 

Got any pic's of the grip on your shooter? How did it work out?


----------



## Cabbage Head (May 4, 2009)

imdefaninja said:


> If i cant sell my MICH helmet in the next couple days.. Its up for free to whom ever needs it



If you still have it, I could use it.


----------



## imdefaninja (May 4, 2009)

Its on LF right now if no one buys it by friday its yours


----------



## Cabbage Head (May 4, 2009)

Thanks, fingers crossed...........


----------



## Rock42 (May 6, 2009)

Yes, I am trying to suck up. I have a 7/14 mount plate up for grabs. 
Have a gorilla box full of stuff i will probably never use again. Sincgar hand mic, old DCU stuff, etc.



imdefaninja said:


> Its on LF right now if no one buys it by friday its yours


 

Whats LF?


----------



## HeloMedic1171 (May 7, 2009)

mount plate?  I got dibs, if you're talking about the rhino/swivel mount.  if you mean the piece that screws to the helmet itself, I'll pass, give it to the guy with that MICH helmet, he needs an NVG mount, sounds like.  what else you got?


MAC!!!  that pouch works great!!  thanks!!!  and thanks 91B for mailing it!!


----------



## Mac_NZ (May 7, 2009)

HeloMedic1171 said:


> MAC!!!  that pouch works great!!  thanks!!!  and thanks 91B for mailing it!!



Cool mate, glad it's being put to use.

I've got two Auscam 100rd nutsacks, one mint the other used and a black Safariland double pistol mag pouch and a banger pouch, its big though, you could almost fit a signal smoke in there.  They're the ones that screw onto the holster, never used them.

Anyone got a pair of TT or similar single mag pouches in OG/RG?  The one with the bungee on the top.


----------



## imdefaninja (May 7, 2009)

Rock42 said:
			
		

> Whats LF?



Ill take the mount.. and fYI LF=Lightfighter.net forums

btw Just wanna to brake the news.. the MICH sold Im sorry fellows


----------



## Cabbage Head (May 8, 2009)

imdefaninja said:


> Ill take the mount.. and fYI LF=Lightfighter.net forums
> 
> btw Just wanna to brake the news.. the MICH sold Im sorry fellows



That just sucks, no worries.  Will keep looking.:)


----------



## Rock42 (May 8, 2009)

HeloMedic1171 said:


> mount plate? I got dibs, if you're talking about the rhino/swivel mount. if you mean the piece that screws to the helmet itself, I'll pass, give it to the guy with that MICH helmet, he needs an NVG mount, sounds like. what else you got?
> 
> 
> MAC!!! that pouch works great!! thanks!!! and thanks 91B for mailing it!!


 

Its the plate that screws to the front of the mich, to mount the swing arm. 
I will try to go thru the stuff i can part with this weekend, and post asap.



imdefaninja said:


> Ill take the mount.. and fYI LF=Lightfighter.net forums
> 
> btw Just wanna to brake the news.. the MICH sold Im sorry fellows


 
Just PM me with your address, and i will get it in the mail for you.


----------



## JBS (May 8, 2009)

JBS said:


> Magazines:
> *1-* (Beretta 92FS 9mm) Ramline 18 round, good condition.
> 
> *2-* (Ruger P-90 9mm) after market 10 round - I think.
> ...



ALL GONE.


----------



## Rock42 (May 9, 2009)

*gorilla box stuff*

Up for Grabs: 

Green ESS Issue goggles ( with tints) 
2- Issue black winter ninja masks
2- working Sincgar hand mics ( bought on ebay, tried to make work with ham radio)
Issue black leather gloves with inserts (size 3) 
Black beret, size too small (wife put in dryer) 
2- ribbon racks (11 counts) one plastic, one metal


Have a bunch of ACU pat, pouches/Holster looking to trade for multicam anything. PM me let me know what you got.


----------



## JBS (May 9, 2009)

Available to Florida residents, preferably Tampa area (cost makes it not really worth it to ship anywhere)

4 boxes of 20 guage

Would ideally like to trade for 12 gauge if you have it, but if not don't worry about it.


Here's the deal- I pointed at the 12 gauge ammo and asked for "four boxes of 12 guage".

The guy grabbed the ammo, threw it in a bag, and I paid for it and left.  I got home, took it out of the bag and it was fucking 20 gauge.  I don't own a 20 gauge shotgun.  There are no returns. The ammo is new, perfect condition.


----------



## 08steeda (May 9, 2009)

Uh, I have some 20 gauge too! Got it the same way! We must have gotten the same person when we bought our shells!!!

No 20 gauge here either! 2 boxes sitting on the shelf for almost 2 years now! WTF!!!


----------



## JBS (May 9, 2009)

08steeda said:


> Uh, I have some 20 gauge too! Got it the same way! We must have gotten the same person when we bought our shells!!!
> 
> No 20 gauge here either! 2 boxes sitting on the shelf for almost 2 years now! WTF!!!


Hehehe!  Its a scam!


----------



## 08steeda (May 9, 2009)

Guess I gotta buy a 20 gauge now!!! SCAM reversed!!!


----------



## JBS (May 9, 2009)

08steeda said:


> Guess I gotta buy a 20 gauge now!!! SCAM reversed!!!




Just be careful you don't buy it from the same dude who sold you the ammo.

You might end up with another* 12 *gauge.


----------



## 8'Duece (May 9, 2009)

Rock42 said:


> Up for Grabs:
> 
> Green ESS Issue goggles ( with tints)
> 2- Issue black winter ninja masks
> ...



I'll the take ESS goggles if their still available.


----------



## Rock42 (May 9, 2009)

82ndtrooper said:


> I'll the take ESS goggles if their still available.


 
82ndtrooper, dude they are yours... PM with ur address, will get them out Monday.

Still have

2- Issue black winter ninja masks
2- working Sincgar hand mics ( bought on ebay, tried to make work with ham radio)
Issue black leather gloves with inserts (size 3) 
Black beret, size too small (wife put in dryer) 
2- ribbon racks (11 counts) one plastic, one metal

I just found a pair of small woodland gortex pants. 
A 7 1/4 new acu cover. 
Please someone take this shit!!!!. I would prefer to ship 1 box.


----------



## JBS (May 29, 2009)

Rock42 said:
			
		

> Still have
> 
> 2- Issue black winter ninja masks
> 2- working Sincgar hand mics ( bought on ebay, tried to make work with ham radio)
> ...



I would love the gore tex pants if they're still available.


----------



## Polar Bear (May 29, 2009)

Damn midgets


----------



## Rock42 (May 29, 2009)

JBS you got em,, but you have to take a ninja mask too. Will be out of town til tuesday, will ship em then.  PM me your address before then. 

" We" need a higher end gear swap thread, or a ISO /WTS/WTT  etc.


----------



## Mac_NZ (May 30, 2009)

I would appreciate a ninja mask, it's winter here and I just got frostnip on my nose during our last FTX.


----------



## Rock42 (May 30, 2009)

Mac_NZ said:


> I would appreciate a ninja mask, it's winter here and I just got frostnip on my nose during our last FTX.



Just PM me your info, will see what other cold weather gear i can get rid of.


----------



## The91Bravo (May 31, 2009)

Az guide,

Grips??

Thanks
Steve


----------



## DA SWO (May 31, 2009)

Is this still available?  Wife bought a Kimber as her carry gun and needs a holster.

That said, I have a large ALICE pack in ACU pattern (bought on line)
Free for the taking.



			
				The91Bravo said:
			
		

> UP FOR GRABS... Another Nice Item
> 
> I have a barely (used for a day b4 I got my BladeTech) Fobus Advanced Paddle Holster (The one with the red rubber backing) model Number KM-3
> 
> ...


----------



## Polar Bear (May 31, 2009)

SOWT said:


> Is this still available? Wife bought a Kimber as her carry gun and needs a holster.
> 
> That said, I have a large ALICE pack in ACU pattern (bought on line)
> Free for the taking.


 
Does it have the frame?


----------



## DA SWO (May 31, 2009)

Polar Bear said:


> Does it have the frame?



No, just the pack.


----------



## 8'Duece (May 31, 2009)

SOWT said:


> No, just the pack.




I'll take it, I have a frame.  !!!

PM me for addy and all that shit. !!!


----------



## The91Bravo (May 31, 2009)

SOWT said:


> Is this still available?  Wife bought a Kimber as her carry gun and needs a holster.



Yep, still up for grabs... just pulled it out of the safe.

PM me your addy and info.

or email to steve_d_collins@charter.net

Steve


----------



## 8'Duece (Jun 1, 2009)

The91Bravo said:


> Yep, still up for grabs... just pulled it out of the safe.
> 
> PM me your addy and info.
> 
> ...



Hey HOMO did you get the LaRue Mount for the 3x mag ????  You never told me if you did ?????

It was sent a long time ago. !! :cool:


----------



## 104TN (Jun 1, 2009)

Just got a new mainspring housing from MARS Armament so the original checkered 1911 mainspring housing is up for grabs. No spring or pins, just the housing.


----------



## 8'Duece (Jun 1, 2009)

rick said:


> Just got a new mainspring housing from MARS Armament so the original checkered 1911 mainspring housing is up for grabs. No spring or pins, just the housing.



Original "rounded" mainspring housing????    I'll take it !!!


PM inbound.


----------



## 104TN (Jun 1, 2009)

82ndtrooper said:


> Original "rounded" mainspring housing????    I'll take it !!!
> 
> 
> PM inbound.



Winner, winner, chicken dinner.


----------



## fox1371 (Jun 1, 2009)

Damn, I was to late on that one...


----------



## 8'Duece (Jun 1, 2009)

fox1371 said:


> Damn, I was to late on that one...




:eek:;)


----------



## Rock42 (Jun 2, 2009)

Rock42 said:
			
		

> Still have
> 
> 2- Issue black winter ninja masks
> 2- working Sincgar hand mics ( bought on ebay, tried to make work with ham radio)
> ...



________________________________________________________________
masks gone
pants gone
hand mics gone

Still have 7 1/4 acu cover nwt
ACU knee pad inserts nw in package
A box full of small reg dcus... think 2 summers, winters ( stateside only- help with shipping please or trades)  

Issue black leather gloves with inserts (size 3) 
Black beret, size too small (wife put in dryer) 
2- ribbon racks (11 counts) one plastic, one metal new in packages.


----------



## Mac_NZ (Jun 3, 2009)

I could go the knee pad inserts mate.

Scored a ton of Woody cam med pouches, the little MOLLE ones.  Anyone wants some give me a holler.  Still got some 249 nut sacks as well for you gunners.


----------



## DA SWO (Jun 3, 2009)

82ndtrooper said:


> I'll take it, I have a frame.  !!!
> 
> PM me for addy and all that shit. !!!



Your PM box is full.


----------



## Rock42 (Jun 3, 2009)

Mac_NZ said:


> I could go the knee pad inserts mate.
> 
> Scored a ton of Woody cam med pouches, the little MOLLE ones.  Anyone wants some give me a holler.  Still got some 249 nut sacks as well for you gunners.



Should have messaged earlier, already sent the ninja mask to you today. 
Hate to sent another $5 package 2 days in a row. 
Hope you can understand where im coming from. Spent $25 on shipping this week so far, wish ya'll were from WV.


----------



## Mac_NZ (Jun 3, 2009)

Nah sweet mate, I meant if you hadn't sent it yet.

Thanks a lot dude, just got your PM.


----------



## The91Bravo (Jun 4, 2009)

82,

I need to tell you something...

I got the mount... like a month and a half ago... I am VERY VERY sorry I failed to pass on the info.

/drops and does pushups/

/2 reps... I'm done/


----------



## 8'Duece (Jun 4, 2009)

The91Bravo said:


> 82,
> 
> I need to tell you something...
> 
> ...



LOL !!!  Hope it works for you.  It's good kit. :cool:


----------



## The91Bravo (Jun 4, 2009)

Hell yeah it is....

None better....


----------



## Mac_NZ (Jun 9, 2009)

Hey Rock mask arrived today, thanks a lot man.  I think I look like a ninja in it, the missus said I look like a rapist.


----------



## Rock42 (Jun 10, 2009)

Mac_NZ said:


> Hey Rock mask arrived today, thanks a lot man.  I think I look like a ninja in it, the missus said I look like a rapist.



Did you try some suprise ninja foreplay on ur wife?  No wonder she thought you looked like a rapist. Your lucking she didnt Judi chop you. 

http://www.break.com/usercontent/2008/12/Ninja-Judy-Chop-616720.html


----------



## fox1371 (Jun 10, 2009)

To assist you in your new journey as a ninja rapist.  www.askaninja.com


----------



## Polar Bear (Jun 11, 2009)

KEEP THIS THREAD ON TRACK


----------



## Rock42 (Jun 19, 2009)

Free shit update. 
Still have 7 1/4 acu cover nwt
2- ribbon racks (11 counts) one plastic, one metal new in packages. 
ACU Pat. Shave bag


 GONE - ACU knee pad inserts nw in package
 GONE- A box full of small reg dcus...
 GONE- Issue black leather gloves with inserts (size 3) 
 GONE- Black beret, size too small


----------



## Marauder06 (Jun 19, 2009)

I could use a decent shave bag since the freakin' Air Force lost my bag last time I was in theater... on a direct flight from Balad to Qatar :uhh:


----------



## Rock42 (Jun 20, 2009)

Marauder6 , its all yours.  If i can find another Ninja Mask, i will send it too. 
It has spiced up some relationships. PM me ur info, will send it out asap.


----------



## The91Bravo (Jun 20, 2009)

SOWT,,

Did you get the holster yet??

Just checking


----------



## oldrecon (Jun 26, 2009)

I am looking for an old school 7 color desert ruck cover (choc chip cookie) type! Anyone have one laying around they can do without??


----------



## DA SWO (Jun 26, 2009)

The91Bravo said:


> SOWT,,
> 
> Did you get the holster yet??
> 
> Just checking



I'll hit the Post office today, I have to bet the rucksack mailed out.


----------



## JJOIFVET (Jun 26, 2009)

A buddy of mine that works at ATS Tactical gear is a wheeler and dealer if anyone is interested in trading gear. This guys is a true gear whore and he knows how to get things for people as well. If you are interested, just PM me or email me and I will get you his contact info.


----------



## Wolf_1_1 (Jun 28, 2009)

This thread is awesome.  It was a great idea Steve.  About time you had one.
Once I get home, I've got some holsters to put up....that way I can make more room in the holster box and buy some more.


----------



## HeloMedic1171 (Jun 28, 2009)

bring it!!!!  if you have a good R hand thigh rig, I got dibs!


----------



## masonea (Jun 28, 2009)

Not tyring to hijack this thread, but just a heads up. I went to that ATS Tactical Gear Website, and there is a Trojan Virus that tries to get on your computer. So make sure you have an Anti virus program.


----------



## JJOIFVET (Jun 28, 2009)

masonea said:


> Not tyring to hijack this thread, but just a heads up. I went to that ATS Tactical Gear Website, and there is a Trojan Virus that tries to get on your computer. So make sure you have an Anti virus program.



Glad you said that because I know the guy who runs that store. I will send him a text right now.


----------



## The91Bravo (Jun 30, 2009)

helomed,

I have two OD green drop leg right hand rigs.  I'll put one up if it is needed.

One is Eagle and the other (I have to dig it up to look)  But I will put up the eagle.

email me at steve_d_collins@charter.net

Hope this is not too late, it's yours when you want it

steve


----------



## HeloMedic1171 (Jul 1, 2009)

are they universal or for beretta? I'm interested, but i don't wanna be greedy.


----------



## The91Bravo (Jul 1, 2009)

Mine I believe were for the Beretta, but my HK USP Var1 fits fine.  I simply had to loosen the velcro thumb strap and loosen it up some.  It really fits like it was built for that particular gun.  If it works, use it.  If not, send it back or put it back up here for someone else.

p.s. loosening that little velcro strap is a bitch  hands down.  plan on burning a good half hour making yourself happy.


----------



## HeloMedic1171 (Jul 1, 2009)

I'll do that. I need one for a sig220 or an XD45 for when i get home. I'll PM you an address shortly. :)

k - as my circumstances have changed - so has my needs for kit. any one got an MBITR pouch? don't really give a shit what color, just needs to be in usable shape (i/e whatever retention method it uses, must actually work.) anybody got anything? if not, I'll got hit up grey group or Tac Tailor.


----------



## Teufel (Jul 13, 2009)

HeloMedic1171 said:
			
		

> k - as my circumstances have changed - so has my needs for kit.  any one got an MBITR pouch?  don't really give a shit what color, just needs to be in usable shape (i/e whatever retention method it uses, must actually work.)  anybody got anything?   if not, I'll got hit up grey group or Tac Tailor.



I have a bunch (coyote tan MOLLE) I don't need.  send me a PM.  I'm TAD right now but can mail it out next week.


----------



## Rock42 (Jul 25, 2009)

Tan Spec Ops belt, its used but will still keep your pants up. Fit up to 34" waist. 
Conus only please, fucking hate customs forms. 


* witchdoc, sent the swing arm the other day *


----------



## HeloMedic1171 (Jul 25, 2009)

you rock.  just gotta get to the P.O. with yours, bro.

EDIT - PM me you address, also.  keep forgetting to ask for it. :)


----------



## Mac_NZ (Jul 25, 2009)

Rock42 said:


> Tan Spec Ops belt, its used but will still keep your pants up. Fit up to 34" waist.
> Conus only please, fucking hate customs forms.
> 
> 
> * witchdoc, sent the swing arm the other day *



Where is the love?  You need any kit?


----------



## BLACKMags (Jul 25, 2009)

Anyone here have a AFAST book lying that they wouldn't mind getting rid of ?


----------



## HeloMedic1171 (Jul 25, 2009)

I see you finally got bit, Blackmags....  I have one, but it's written in, and it's also 6000 miles away in storage.  best of luck.


----------



## Rock42 (Jul 25, 2009)

Mac_NZ said:


> Where is the love?  You need any kit?



Didnt i send you a ninja mask, I got love for the dudes in NZ!!!!
It cost me more to ship shit over there, than the item is often worth. 

I need pouches in Coyote or Multicam thats about it.


----------



## BLACKMags (Jul 25, 2009)

HeloMedic1171 said:


> I see you finally got bit, Blackmags....  I have one, but it's written in, and it's also 6000 miles away in storage.  best of luck.



Yeah man I got tired of just looking at all birds flying around so I am going to ante up and put in the packet.


----------



## Mac_NZ (Jul 25, 2009)

Rock42 said:


> Didnt i send you a ninja mask, I got love for the dudes in NZ!!!!
> It cost me more to ship shit over there, than the item is often worth.
> 
> I need pouches in Coyote or Multicam thats about it.



Ive got a serviceable TAG hydro pouch in Khaki and a Coyote AWS med pouch farming in my shed if you want them. There in OK condition, the hyro pouch has a few bars that have popped but I'll restitch them.


----------



## Rock42 (Jul 25, 2009)

Mac_NZ said:


> Ive got a serviceable TAG hydro pouch in Khaki and a Coyote AWS med pouch farming in my shed if you want them. There in OK condition, the hyro pouch has a few bars that have popped but I'll restitch them.



Dang Mac,  I can never stay mad at you:uhh:   I will defintely take em, Do you want me to send you the belt?  Need want a ACU cover 7 1/8 or 7 3/8? 
PM me your address.


----------



## HoosierAnnie (Jul 25, 2009)

Can ya just feel the love??


----------



## Rock42 (Aug 9, 2009)

Free shit...

Still have tan spec ops belt. 

A pair of X- Small woodland gortex pants (my fat ass wont fit them)

British Army Desert Camo top fits like a Med reg. 

Conus only please.


----------



## Mac_NZ (Aug 9, 2009)

Hey mate had to shoot away into the field, missus said she posted the package a few days after I left so it should be there soonish.


----------



## HeloMedic1171 (Aug 9, 2009)

Rock - got the package yesterday, yours should be there momentarily.


----------



## TheWookie (Aug 9, 2009)

*I got ya BRASS, some dirty stinking BRASS...*

460 rounds of Federal Gold Medal Match in .308 -- *BRASS only*, only fired once _and I was *real *gentle with it..._

The other 540 will be coming soon....

I will ship to CONUS only.

Looking for a SS coin in return, possibly....  I'm trying to sell this on another site for $100 bucks. :eek: 

First PM gets it....>:{







boy you got some pirty dirty BRASS....:eek:


----------



## Rock42 (Aug 9, 2009)

THANKS Mac and Helo.  Will be using my kit very soon.
 just got my order for Afgh, want me there in 30 days.  
will be posting more free shit soon, before i put everything in storage.


----------



## TheWookie (Aug 11, 2009)

BRASS IS SPOKEN FOR, MAILING.


----------



## Blue (Aug 11, 2009)

I have a tan molle chest rig if anyone wants it. I'd appreciate it if anyone can hook me up with a molle assault style vest. I don't care what color so long as it has molle webbing on its back.


----------



## The91Bravo (Aug 11, 2009)

Rock42 said:


> Free shit...
> 
> Still have tan spec ops belt.
> 
> ...



Rock

do you still have the tan belt??  I sure could use it.

PM inbound also

Steve


----------



## Rock42 (Aug 11, 2009)

The91Bravo said:


> Rock
> 
> do you still have the tan belt??  I sure could use it.
> 
> ...



;its yours, will send it asap.


----------



## The91Bravo (Aug 19, 2009)

Blue,

I have a woodland chest rig with 3 3x mag pouches and a larger dump bag.  All strapped with molle straps.  Could you use that.  I would love to get that tan chest rig.

cc'd in PM also

Thanks
Steve


----------



## fox1371 (Aug 26, 2009)

Looking for a good place to pick up a plate carrier.  Deploying soon and my squad became the bastard children of the battalion and didn't get issued plate carriers.  Getting ready to do a push with LAR and the MTV's that the Marine Corps issues are complete pieces of garbage.  So now I'm going to buy my own plate carrier, any suggestions?


----------



## Teufel (Aug 26, 2009)

fox1371 said:


> Looking for a good place to pick up a plate carrier.  Deploying soon and my squad became the bastard children of the battalion and didn't get issued plate carriers.  Getting ready to do a push with LAR and the MTV's that the Marine Corps issues are complete pieces of garbage.  So now I'm going to buy my own plate carrier, any suggestions?



Are you going to Afghanistan?  You should get plate carriers there if you don't get them before you push.  Anyway the Marine Corps won't let you use unauthorized plate carriers.  The Marine Corps one isn't bad.  Your commanders will determine when you can wear your MTV or the plate carrier.


----------



## fox1371 (Aug 26, 2009)

Yeah I'm going to Afghanistan, the future doesn't look to bright for a plate carrier though.  From what I'm told, we're going to be where there aren't any US troops at all.  So I don't know about getting them in country.  We were told that we were forgotten about when we went to go and get them from supply.  It was pretty cool.  I'm still pissed off about it.  I've deployed with the MTV and for what I'm going to be doing in country, it won't be the greatest thing to have.


----------



## Rock42 (Aug 30, 2009)

arizonaguide said:
			
		

> *POLAR Heartrate monitor*. Into a routine now, and already have a pretty good idea of where I sit with heartrate training. I've used it enough to train myself to have a good idea of BPM by feel now. So, not using it. First Visitor Message to me get's it...
> Post Visitor Message HERE: https://shadowspear.com/vb/member.php?u=1823
> 
> Also, if anyone has a *smaller old ruck/daypack* (any style/any color) I'd be happy to take one off your hands. :cool:
> ...




I have a old style OD ruck with straps, that is collecting dust. Its yours if you can use it.  Just PM me your info.


----------



## 8'Duece (Aug 31, 2009)

Hey !! I wanted that ruck !!!


----------



## Diamondback 2/2 (Aug 31, 2009)

82ndtrooper said:


> Hey !! I wanted that ruck !!!



You are too old for rucking anyway....  Now go back to play doctor will all your lil college girls!;)


----------



## The91Bravo (Sep 3, 2009)

Rock42 said:


> ;its yours, will send it asap.



Rock,

Thanks for the belt.  Got it late last week and it's been wrapped around my fat ass almost every day since.

thanks again

Steve


----------



## The91Bravo (Sep 3, 2009)

AZ guide,

If the Polar HRM is still up for grabs.  I would like to try it.  BUT... it's a 'want' and not a need, so if anyone has a better use for it, then please give it to them.

I have been intending to get in shape more times than I care to state, and that may be the tool that helps me.  The sheriff's dept here is a 'on your own' kind of PT program, and all the running and walking with them helps, but I need to be more regimented in my approach.  Anyway, I would like it.

PM inbound

Steve


----------



## urdaddyjeep (Sep 16, 2009)

I got a ton of great stuff...(cough) sitting in like 3 foot lockers.. 
what I know I have is this
Hand guard rail system for the M16A2.
a few slings
a blackhawk thigh holster(black)
M16 Mags anywhere from 5-10 of them 
old BDU's some of them my wife's and some are mine

I just have to go though and see I know I got boots for days a duffle full of them and some have seen better days. size 11 1/2
I will post up sometime this weekend with a list.


what I am looking for is a ALICE pack Large with frame
red dot scope for my muzzle loader with rings
Need some size large gloves ....no winter ones.. 

Thanks and I will get this list and post it soon


----------



## Ghostiger7 (Sep 16, 2009)

urdaddyjeep said:


> I got a ton of great stuff...(cough) sitting in like 3 foot lockers..
> what I know I have is this
> Hand guard rail system for the M16A2.
> a few slings
> ...


Nice...
I might have a need for some of that


----------



## ProPatria (Sep 16, 2009)

urdaddyjeep said:


> I got a ton of great stuff...(cough) sitting in like 3 foot lockers..
> what I know I have is this
> Hand guard rail system for the M16A2.
> a few slings
> ...



Are any of those slings useful for the C9/M249? If so I could use those for my upcoming tour to Afghanistan. I am willing to pay using paypal. Will the thigh holster carry a Browning HP?


----------



## Manolito (Sep 16, 2009)

Went through the safe and found a new in the box Blackjack Knives model #7119 signed Applegate/ Fairbairn. PM an addy
Bill


----------



## Polar Bear (Sep 16, 2009)

Picture


----------



## Manolito (Sep 17, 2009)

View attachment 8652

I hope this works as a picture.
Bill


----------



## skeeter (Sep 17, 2009)

I had one of those knives not to long ago... great knife.... it got lost on an orienteering trip


----------



## Manolito (Sep 17, 2009)

The knife is taken. I will keep looking in the boxes and see what comes up.


----------



## HeloMedic1171 (Sep 17, 2009)

Jeep - is that rail system the kind that just screws onto the existing handguards?  or does it replace the handguards?


----------



## urdaddyjeep (Sep 17, 2009)

it replaces the hand guards..

hey bill I would like one of those knifes please.. pm on the way 









just saw where it was gone...


the blackhawk thigh holster i know fits the issued 9mm.. not sure about anything else never had anything else in there.. damn big army....

Pro--- I think I do have a 249 sling just have to look I know I had one a while back..


----------



## HeloMedic1171 (Sep 17, 2009)

I'll take the rails.  I'll look for the stuff you need.

I have 3 tac boxes at home I plan on going through.  I know I have an LBV, a BDU rifleman set, and a few other things of interest.


----------



## The91Bravo (Sep 19, 2009)

ProPatria,

There is no payment for any items listed here.  You can read the rules on the first page, and that will help you out.

If anyone is demanding payment for ANY item listed here, please notify and ADMIN or MOD ASAP.

Steve


----------



## ProPatria (Sep 19, 2009)

Rog, my bad.


----------



## The91Bravo (Sep 20, 2009)

No harm no foul.  Just want to keep the intent of the thread clear


----------



## urdaddyjeep (Sep 21, 2009)

helio pm me your info.. I will send out the rails


----------



## Ranger_Smoothie (Sep 23, 2009)

Jeep, will the thigh holster fit a xd.45?


----------



## urdaddyjeep (Sep 29, 2009)

Guys sorry wife had her appendex out and life hasn't slowed down. Anyway just wanted to let Helio I will send out the rails in the am. The thigh holster is gone to a buddy of mine the leaves next month 
Again sorry about the delay


----------



## HeloMedic1171 (Sep 30, 2009)

no worries.  life happens.  hope she's ok! :)


----------



## Ranger_Smoothie (Oct 5, 2009)

No Prob bro, hope thing are good with the wifie!


----------



## Jackel (Oct 6, 2009)

Anyone have a Coyote Plate Carrier they can part with on the cheap? Med or Lrg?


----------



## w45vaa (Oct 6, 2009)

Does anyone have about 4-5 M9 mags they dont want/need?

Am in need of them for a possable upcoming "trip".


----------



## Duffyjj (Oct 10, 2009)

Does anyone have a ruck they could part with?  I will be using it for training purposes so any type in any shape would work.  If there is someone else out there that needs one for a better reason, by all means let them have it.  Thanks.


----------



## w45vaa (Oct 10, 2009)

what size?

I think I have a Alice Medium somewhere in these duffflebags and boxes.


----------



## 8'Duece (Oct 10, 2009)

w45vaa said:


> Does anyone have about 4-5 M9 mags they dont want/need?
> 
> Am in need of them for a possable upcoming "trip".



Get factory mag's,l nothint else. :doh:

fuck im fuk up so I dont have a lihng.


----------



## Duffyjj (Oct 11, 2009)

w45vaa said:


> what size?
> 
> I think I have a Alice Medium somewhere in these duffflebags and boxes.



That would be perfect.


----------



## stupid_rope (Oct 24, 2009)

I've got a trip coming up and im looking for any kind of MALICE pouches - dump bag, hydration, M4 mag, etc

Single point sling (M4)

Red lense for surefire

and magpuls

I've got a M9 drop holster, couple M4 rail hand protectors, and a pair of BDUs (off the top of my head).  Ask me for specific shit and I'll look for it


----------



## HeloMedic1171 (Oct 24, 2009)

magpuls?  like, P-mags?  good luck, those are gold and people don't give them up.  as for the pouches, when do you need them by?  I'm getting closer to redeployment and I have a BDU rifleman set at home you can have, all MOLLE stuff.  even comes with a vest.  that would cover all the pouches, 'cept your hydration pouch.


----------



## DA SWO (Oct 24, 2009)

stupid_rope said:


> magpuls *(you talking about the loops that fit on the end of a magazine?)*
> I've got a M9 drop holster, *(What kind of drop holster?)*
> couple M4 rail hand protectors (*What kind?), *
> and a pair of BDUs (off the top of my head).  Ask me for specific shit and I'll look for it



I am also looking for a camalback BFM to trade for, I have one in ACU and would like a foliage green or coyote (would take multicam too).


----------



## stupid_rope (Oct 24, 2009)

Helomedic that would be great! I've got about 2 more months before I leave

SOWT, the holsters are Safariland and i've got a bunch of black ones...maybe one green?the pic rail guards are knights arms co (simple slide-on type), and yes on the magpuls (i know thats a shot in the dark however)

also, i MIGHT be able to find a camelback pouch in green to trade you with


----------



## 8'Duece (Oct 25, 2009)

stupid_rope said:


> Helomedic that would be great! I've got about 2 more months before I leave
> 
> SOWT, the holsters are Safariland and i've got a bunch of black ones...maybe one green?the pic rail guards are knights arms co (simple slide-on type), and yes on the magpuls (i know thats a shot in the dark however)
> 
> also, i MIGHT be able to find a camelback pouch in green to trade you with



Are you giving away the Safariland holsters or is this a trade situation ???

If your giving some away for the M9 then I'll take one.  Is it the 6004 drop leg type ???


----------



## stupid_rope (Oct 25, 2009)

8'Duece said:


> Are you giving away the Safariland holsters or is this a trade situation ???
> 
> If your giving some away for the M9 then I'll take one.  Is it the 6004 drop leg type ???



I'm trying to trade since it's really the only decent stuff I've got right now.

I couldn't find a pic online but its similar to the 6004.  Flap style bale for retention, two leg straps.


----------



## Mac_NZ (Oct 25, 2009)

Aren't you getting issued the DF-LCS kit Rope?


----------



## stupid_rope (Oct 25, 2009)

Mac_NZ said:


> Aren't you getting issued the DF-LCS kit Rope?



As of recently yes but due to typical budget shortfalls, not everything is available...i.e. its been pieced together.  It doesn't help that our S4 isn't exactly on the ball.:doh:

I'm just not comfortable with some of the issued stuff.  It doesn't sit well or flow well in training for me personally, that's all.  Also due to the nature of my upcoming trip and the weapon systems I'll be carrying, I have a few specific requirements


----------



## Headshot (Oct 26, 2009)

8'Duece said:


> fuck im fuk up so I dont have a lihng.



[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8dbDJzDV1CM[/ame]



I'm still looking for quad rails for my AR if anyone has any.


----------



## HeloMedic1171 (Oct 26, 2009)

Headshot - do you need them for a rifle or a carbine?


----------



## Headshot (Oct 26, 2009)

HeloMedic1171 said:


> Headshot - do you need them for a rifle or a carbine?



Rifle M16 platform


----------



## HeloMedic1171 (Oct 26, 2009)

ask urdaddyjeep.  he was supposed to send me some rails for a musket, but he had some stuff going on and didn't have a chance.  but he had a set he was willing to part with; I'm sure you need them more than I do.  ask him.  and if you read this Jeep, send the rails to Headshot.


----------



## w45vaa (Oct 26, 2009)

* Does anyone have an extra pr of Oakley M frames with both lenses,or any other APEL approved Glasses,not goggles, type eyewear to get rid of? 

**still need M9 mags if anyone has some extra or that they dont need anymore.

***I know this is a stretch,but if anyone has a old,Med or Lg IOTV/CIRAS with the soft inserts still in it,in good,serviceable condition and you dont want it, I would definately be in need of it. I dont _need_ the hard plates,but if someone does have those,I can use them-It never hurts to have "extra" :)
Just thought about it-one of the "low visability" type armor and carrier combo would be fine as well.
And I can trade a ACH for vest/inserts if someone has an extra vest but no helmet. Helmet is a Lg,all 7 pads (3/4") and chinstrap. 

I have some stuff to trade instead of just "taking". Off the top of my head,I know I have Gore-tex woodland pants (med),2 pro-tecs (med),a BUNCH of boots,Blk,Sizes 7.5 thru 8.5 (most of 'em new), some Eagle pouches (40mm{for the 203} ) ,double M4{fits 4 mags},the "MOLLE II "bandoleers" thats just off top of my head.Something specific,let me know.


----------



## Headshot (Oct 27, 2009)

HeloMedic1171 said:


> ask urdaddyjeep.  he was supposed to send me some rails for a musket, but he had some stuff going on and didn't have a chance.  but he had a set he was willing to part with; I'm sure you need them more than I do.  ask him.  and if you read this Jeep, send the rails to Headshot.



Someone on here had promised me a set some time ago and they never sent them.  I don't mind paying for them, I just hate paying at shops that break it off in you on pricing.  We should all just chip in and open an online store for Military and LE, and have everything priced right enough to keep the store open and then send shit to the boys in the box.


----------



## Poccington (Oct 28, 2009)

Headshot said:


> Someone on here had promised me a set some time ago and they never sent them.  I don't mind paying for them, I just hate paying at shops that break it off in you on pricing.  We should all just chip in and open an online store for Military and LE, and have everything priced right enough to keep the store open and then send shit to the boys in the box.



We could all force Mac to work in a Shadowspear endorsed sweatshop making pouches, backpacks etc.


----------



## Mac_NZ (Oct 28, 2009)

Poccington said:


> We could all force Mac to work in a Shadowspear endorsed sweatshop making pouches, backpacks etc.



I do not work for a bowl of rice and a fish head a day!  If she his hot she can chain me to the sewing machine though


----------



## fox1371 (Oct 31, 2009)

Hey the best thing for oakley is to go to www.usstandardissue.com and register.  I think M-Frames only cost like $60-$80 there.  If you have issues with it let me know and I can help you out.


----------



## 8'Duece (Nov 4, 2009)

Who needs knee's and elbows ??

One pair each of the foliage green Blackhawk Hellstorm.  Slightly used with some scratches on the right knee pad. 

These are good to go in my opinion.  They don't slip.


----------



## Polar Bear (Nov 4, 2009)

I will take them


----------



## 8'Duece (Nov 5, 2009)

Polar Bear said:


> I will take them



Good enough.  We'll hook up soon and I'll bring them with me.


----------



## fox1371 (Nov 11, 2009)

Hey Gents, I'm looking for some sort of accessory pouch to carry my demo in.  Not looking for anything massive, but something along the lines of a butt pack or something should do.  Just need something so that I can easily get to all of my charges in a quick manner.


----------



## skeeter (Nov 17, 2009)

fox1371 I'm at my school now, but I am heading home for the weekend. I might have some TA-50 with a butt pack. When do you need it by? PM me if you are interested.


----------



## Rock42 (Nov 20, 2009)

w45vaa said:


> * Does anyone have an extra pr of Oakley M frames with both lenses,or any other APEL approved Glasses,not goggles, type eyewear to get rid of?
> 
> **still need M9 mags if anyone has some extra or that they dont need anymore.
> 
> ...


 
i have a pair of revison issue glasses, brand new. both sets of lenses. hit me up on my gmail, if you are in theatre i can send them apo to apo. greyops1@gmail.com


----------



## fox1371 (Nov 21, 2009)

Skeeter, PM sent.  Thanks a lot brother.


----------



## Mac_NZ (Nov 23, 2009)

Has anyone got an old rough set of Multicam trou in a 32-24" waist to fit a 6ft tall Kiwi.  I'm on Snipers course at the start of next year and I need to make some pants, I'd hate to buy a new pair of Crye only to sew netting and burlap to the back of them.

Happy to pay some coin or trade some gear for them.

Cheers


----------



## pardus (Nov 23, 2009)

Mac_NZ said:


> Has anyone got an old rough set of Multicam trou in a 32-24" waist to fit a 6ft tall Kiwi.  I'm on Snipers course at the start of next year and I need to make some pants, I'd hate to buy a new pair of Crye only to sew netting and burlap to the back of them.
> 
> Happy to pay some coin or trade some gear for them.
> 
> Cheers



There are places here that sell inexpensive multicam, i'll hook you up mate.

WTF is a 32-24" waist?

-------------------------------
I just ordered them, You are getting a large regular which fits me, i'm about your size just not as gay.


----------



## The91Bravo (Nov 23, 2009)

pardus said:


> There are places here that sell inexpensive multicam, i'll hook you up mate.
> 
> WTF is a 32-24" waist?



32-34... That is what fits around my..er..um... leg.. yeah leg that's it.


----------



## Mac_NZ (Nov 23, 2009)

pardus said:


> There are places here that sell inexpensive multicam, i'll hook you up mate.
> 
> WTF is a 32-24" waist?
> 
> ...



LOL, cheers mate.  Yeah 32-34.  I wear 84R from when you were over here.


----------



## pardus (Nov 23, 2009)

Mac_NZ said:


> LOL, cheers mate.  Yeah 32-34.  I wear 84R from when you were over here.


 
OK, the pair im sending might be a little big around the waist but you can sort that out easily enough, buy a belt lol


----------



## Mac_NZ (Nov 23, 2009)

I'll eat more pies lol


----------



## Blue (Nov 23, 2009)

Anyone have a set of boots lying around? in a size 10? It would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## HeloMedic1171 (Nov 23, 2009)

Pardus, that's more like a 36-39", but it's cool, they have drawstrings if they're designed like ACU pants.


----------



## pardus (Nov 23, 2009)

HeloMedic1171 said:


> Pardus, that's more like a 36-39", but it's cool, they have drawstrings if they're designed like ACU pants.


 

Thanks for that.
They are BDUs, not sure if they have a draw string or not.
I'll drop them a line and see if they have shipped them, if not I'll change it to a medium long.


----------



## Mac_NZ (Nov 23, 2009)

It's all good mate, I have 3 sewing machines to modify them ;)


----------



## HeloMedic1171 (Nov 28, 2009)

well shit, keep this up and we might have to change title from "verified military" to "Tactical Tailor"


----------



## picasso03 (Dec 17, 2009)

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## picasso03 (Dec 17, 2009)

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Boondocksaint375 (Dec 17, 2009)

Folks, per the rules........



> YOU MUST HAVE AT LEAST 25 SUBSTANTIAL FORUM POSTS TO REQUEST GEAR OF ANY KIND!!!!!


----------



## picasso03 (Dec 17, 2009)

my bad


----------



## Olive Drab (Dec 18, 2009)

Im looking for an MS2000 strobe.  Anyone have one ?


----------



## txpj007 (Dec 19, 2009)

Olive Drab said:


> Im looking for an MS2000 strobe.  Anyone have one ?


 
yeah im sure i have one laying around...switched to adventure light strobes a while back anyways.


----------



## TheWookie (Jan 3, 2010)

I have three (3) government issued magazines for a Colt M1911. Bottom's are stamped: 19200- ASSY 5508694 MFR 1M291.  They have some surface rust on them.  If multiple people want them I'll draw a name out of a hat, unless someone bribes me with naked pics or something filthy like that..


----------



## Polar Bear (Jan 8, 2010)

I will take them and I will send you naked pictures of myself


----------



## The91Bravo (Jan 9, 2010)

you can have them...


----------



## The91Bravo (Feb 5, 2010)

Bump


----------



## Olive Drab (Feb 6, 2010)

still looking. can anyone assist





Olive Drab said:


> Im looking for an MS2000 strobe.  Anyone have one ?


----------



## HeloMedic1171 (Feb 6, 2010)

i have a couple fireflies in my D bag in the connex, but only one MS2000.  I couldn't get one in time before we redeployed.  if the fireflies will help, I'll send em when I get em.  


for the record - I have a complete ( i think?) rifleman set in BDU.  I also have an LBV and pistol belt (the one that we used in OIF I before MOLLE was widespread) and I have a DCU aidbag (the MOLLE one with the 8 pouches) but not the medical vest that goes with it.  I also have 2 of the older tri-fold medic bags - the cube ones that you can use the ALICE pack straps on and have 6 pockets.  I have 1 small CLS bag, 1 ALICE strobe pouch (dunno where the strobe went) and I have a new never worn or shaped or shaved black beret in 7 3/8.  

I believe that's all at the moment.  if you need it, let me know.  if you want it, let me know.  if you're an airsofter, bugger off until the guys who might need it to do work have responded.  


also - the rifleman set DOES have the radio pouches with it.  if you want to know what's in it, let me know, and I'll pull it apart when i get back from block leave.  later guys.


----------



## pardus (Feb 6, 2010)

Helo, I'll grab the DCU aidbag, one trifold medic bag and the CLS bag if you don't mind.

Cheers


----------



## The91Bravo (Feb 6, 2010)

Pardus, you suck





Helo,

if you come up with another DCU aidbag, I would like to claim it in advance


----------



## HeloMedic1171 (Feb 7, 2010)

k - we have an issue.  I'd like to leave with everyone happy and such, but if not, it's cool, the timestamps do, in fact, determine a clear order.  but the issue is this - 

2 people want, essentially, the same items.  one asked in a PM, the other here on the thread.  after checking my stuff in my truck, I have revised the list - 

2) "cube" style aid bags (OD green) (the kind with 6 pockets, trifold, and you can use ALICE straps on)

1)  MOLLE aidbag with pouches, but without vest, in DCU pattern.

1) older, small nylon CLS bag. (coyote tan) still in pretty good shape

1) OD Green M5 aidbag.  yes, with straps, buckles, and all that.  just found it in my truck.

JAB - Rifleman set is yours.  PM to follow.

VooDoo - found the Blue bag.



to the gentlemen not mentioned by name - PMs enroute.


----------



## The91Bravo (Feb 8, 2010)

Helo,

I only would like this item if Pardus does not.  He's got dibs over me.  And I know he's got a need for it as do I.

1) MOLLE aidbag with pouches, but without vest, in DCU pattern.

Thanks
Steve


----------



## HeloMedic1171 (Feb 8, 2010)

no worries.  if I can get another one, I will, and I'll post it here. :)  we have a bunch of them in BDU and a couple in ACU in the connex.  stay tuned. :)


----------



## x SF med (Feb 8, 2010)

Helo-
I need to replace the cover of my med kit - an m-5 bag would be just peachy... could you oblige?


----------



## HeloMedic1171 (Feb 8, 2010)

I can.  If you could PM me the new address, I'll get it out when i get back to TX.  



and at this point, everything's been spoken for.  when i get more stuff, I"ll post it.

(unless you want that beret I have, 'cuz that's not spoken for....)


----------



## DA SWO (Feb 8, 2010)

I'll take the tan CLS bag if Pardus doesn't want that one.


----------



## pardus (Feb 8, 2010)

SOWT said:


> I'll take the tan CLS bag if Pardus doesn't want that one.


 
Yeah, you take it mate.

Helo, send it to SOWT, cheers.


----------



## HoosierAnnie (Feb 8, 2010)

Deuce  You stil got that dive gear I wanted????


----------



## pardus (Feb 8, 2010)

HoosierAnnie said:


> Deuce  You stil got that dive gear I wanted????


 
Muff diving gear?


----------



## HoosierAnnie (Feb 8, 2010)

pardus said:


> Muff diving gear?


 
Well he might indeed have some of that but Pardus darlin, don't ya know, I'm strictly-d**kly


----------



## HeloMedic1171 (Feb 8, 2010)

SOWT, I"ll let you know if I find another one, I'm still sorting through tac boxes.  as of now, everything's spoken for.  tahnks for the quick responses, guys. :)


----------



## RAGE275 (Feb 9, 2010)

For anyone that uses an MBITR amp or 152, I've got a pouch (2 actually) that I used for my amp that was pretty much the heat. Just throwing it out there if any JTACs were looking for a new way to rig their deal. I have no use for it anymore so it's there!!


----------



## lefty2 (Feb 18, 2010)

Boondocksaint375  I don't have 25 posts yet, but is that just to ask for items?  Can I give some w/o 25?  

If so, Blue do you still need boots?  Are you looking for a certain style?

Thanks,
Bill


----------



## pardus (Feb 18, 2010)

lefty said:


> Boondocksaint375  I don't have 25 posts yet, but is that just to ask for items?  Can I give some w/o 25?
> 
> If so, Blue do you still need boots?  Are you looking for a certain style?
> 
> ...


 
I'm not an Admin on the site but until I'm overruled by one as a Mod I'll OK it.

If anyone asks, just say RB said you could


----------



## lefty2 (Feb 21, 2010)

Well I guess it doesn't matter as the guy hasn't written back.  

Thank You though pardus ,Sir.

Bill


----------



## The91Bravo (Feb 21, 2010)

He just called Pardus 'Sir'... holy shit, the end is near


----------



## pardus (Feb 28, 2010)

Shut up 91B lol

Lefty, you can drop the Sir business, I was an NCO at one time, I worked for a living. :cool:


----------



## 8'Duece (Feb 28, 2010)

HoosierAnnie said:


> Deuce  You stil got that dive gear I wanted????



Yes, it's at the condo in the front closet.  Link up ?  shit in a commode ? How big ?


----------



## 8'Duece (Feb 28, 2010)

I have one brand new, never used Troy rear flip up sight.  These ain't cheap so maybe a trade would be offered ??


----------



## HoosierAnnie (Feb 28, 2010)

8'Duece said:


> Yes, it's at the condo in the front closet.  Link up ?  shit in a commode ? How big ?


 
Yeah or bring it to the spring shoot???  

And I know Im a nurse and all but hun  do I really need to care about your bowel habits?????


----------



## DA SWO (Feb 28, 2010)

pardus said:


> I was an NCO at one time, I worked for a living. :cool:



So, you used to work for a living, you management now?


----------



## pardus (Feb 28, 2010)

SOWT said:


> So, you used to work for a living, you management now?


 
Now I'm a dogsbody, a mushroom if you will, fed shit and kept in the dark.


----------



## iceman (Mar 3, 2010)

two pairs of DPMs standard BDU style. in 34,34 and xl. (xl blame lazy quarter masters)

canadian style od belt,

standard british army issue od belt 

black south african assualt vest

rip stop, dpm jacket, L 

dpm boonie hat with a fold away mossie net
and a dpm boonie without mossie net, 

paracute regiment cap badge, 

navy blue beret 

more to come, anyone got anything they want to trade for that stuff either comment or pm me 
all the best
iceman


----------



## The91Bravo (Mar 3, 2010)

iceman said:


> two pairs of DPMs standard BDU style. in 34,34 and xl. (xl blame lazy quarter masters)
> 
> *canadian style od belt,*
> 
> ...



Iceman,

Can I get the items that are noted above?

cc to PM with contact info.

Thanks
Steve


----------



## Mac_NZ (Mar 3, 2010)

Iceman, is the ripstop smock a hooded one or the S95 collared?


----------



## pardus (Mar 3, 2010)

Mac_NZ said:


> Iceman, is the ripstop smock a hooded one or the S95 collared?


 
Mac, I have a genuine SAS windproof smock that I love. 
I've seen and finger fucked the new NZ issue smocks and they seem pretty bloody nice.

What do you think of them?

p.s. I still have my issue DPM Swani :cool:  it's a little small for me now though...


----------



## Mac_NZ (Mar 4, 2010)

They are good till it rains mate.  They dont have the garbadeine(sp?) or dry out as quickly.  I got a Swanni when I was TF but when I went RF they were withdrawn from service.  Brought a "genuine sas smock" off the net, turned out it was a clone and as much good as a cock flavoured lollipop in the field .


----------



## iceman (Mar 4, 2010)

the vest has been claimed, on another forum, so im sorry about that, and il try and send you the rest of the stuff asap. but as i live in london, it may take a awhile.
so sorry for the wait.


----------



## Rock42 (Mar 4, 2010)

Anyone at an APO address Iraq or Afghan that can use a  Camelback cleaning system, its new in package. 
Sorry to just ship apo, its free to ship, and it takes too damn long to send shit elsewhere.


----------



## The91Bravo (Mar 4, 2010)

Thanks Ice,

I'll let you know when it gets here.

Steve


----------



## Rock42 (Mar 17, 2010)

Anyone in theatre that can use a bunch of IR vehicle Marker tape.
 One package is enough for 4 doors, i have about 20 packages. 

I cut one up into squares for the top of helmets etc. 
Just throwing it out there. PM me. APO to APO shouldnt take long.


----------



## Marauder06 (Apr 9, 2010)

I'm downsizing in preparation for my move from my huge house in the country to a tiny townhome outside of DC.  I have 15+ years worth of gear I'm looking to divest myself of, would rather give it to one of you than to Goodwill.  I have desert/woodland uniforms and bits and pieces of kit, M9 and M16 magazines, backpacks, US Army badges/tabs/patches, some cold weather gear, etc. Everything is servicable, most in new or like-new condition.  Uniforms L/XL to L/R.  It's quite a bit of stuff.

First dibs to Boy Scouts or US servicemembers but will send to anyone.

Here's how I'd like this to work- you PM me with what you're looking for and I'll see if I've got it.  If I do, I'll mail it to you; you send me a check for the postage.  If you like what you get, I encourage you to send Boon a small donation for the site.


----------



## The91Bravo (Apr 10, 2010)

mara,

Thanks for the awesome offer.  I am drafting a PM for a few items now.


----------



## DA SWO (Apr 10, 2010)

Mara, shot you a PM.


----------



## x SF med (Apr 10, 2010)

Marauder06 said:


> I'm downsizing in preparation for my move from my huge house in the country to a tiny townhome outside of DC. I have 15+ years worth of gear I'm looking to divest myself of, would rather give it to one of you than to Goodwill. I have desert/woodland uniforms and bits and pieces of kit, M9 and M16 magazines, backpacks, US Army badges/tabs/patches, some cold weather gear, etc. Everything is servicable, most in new or like-new condition. Uniforms L/XL to L/R. It's quite a bit of stuff.
> 
> First dibs to Boy Scouts or US servicemembers but will send to anyone.
> 
> Here's how I'd like this to work- you PM me with what you're looking for and I'll see if I've got it. If I do, I'll mail it to you; you send me a check for the postage. If you like what you get, I encourage you to send Boon a small donation for the site.


 
Mara- just put it all in packing crates and send it to ME!!!  I'll send you a check for $5 to cover shipping.


----------



## TheSiatonist (Apr 10, 2010)

Mara - do you still have stuff when you were still around M/R size?


----------



## DA SWO (Apr 10, 2010)

I have four ergo grip rail covers, two full length, 1x 2/3(med length) and 1 x 1/3 (short) rail cover.  They go as a set.


----------



## HeloMedic1171 (Apr 11, 2010)

I'll take them.


----------



## DA SWO (Apr 12, 2010)

HeloMedic1171 said:


> I'll take them.



I'll mail them this week.


----------



## jtprgr375 (Apr 13, 2010)

I am looking for some body armor, size med., quad rail for S&W m4, and a chest rig


----------



## skeeter (Apr 13, 2010)

jtprgr375 said:


> I am looking for some body armor, size med., quad rail for S&W m4, and a chest rig


 What type of chest rig?


----------



## jtprgr375 (Apr 13, 2010)

what kind do you have?


----------



## skeeter (Apr 14, 2010)

PM inbound


----------



## Marauder06 (Apr 17, 2010)

OK... if you PM'd me with a request for uniforms/gear, I've got your stuff boxed up so send me your mailing address.

Even after filling the initial requests I still have lots more uniforms and bits of kit if anyone needs it.


----------



## HeloMedic1171 (Apr 17, 2010)

i never got a response to my PM. is no news good news? if so, I'll PM my address shortly.


----------



## pardus (Apr 18, 2010)

Helo, :cough: :cough:  ?


----------



## HeloMedic1171 (Apr 18, 2010)

pardus said:


> Helo, :cough: :cough:  ?


 
I already told you, I'm pretty sure I found you one.  

what I didn't tell you, is that it's in San Antonio.  when I get it in my hands, I'll mail it to you. 

JAB and the Troll have packages from me, and VooDoo and EAT III have a similar problem you do - the bags I was supposed to send them from Florida got moved around and hid somewhere.  I found 2 of the 3 for EAT III, but only 1 of the 2 bags I promised VooDoo.  there's my status update for the gear I've been trying to get shipped for 2 months.


----------



## pardus (Apr 18, 2010)

HeloMedic1171 said:


> I already told you, I'm pretty sure I found you one.
> 
> what I didn't tell you, is that it's in San Antonio.  when I get it in my hands, I'll mail it to you.
> 
> JAB and the Troll have packages from me, and VooDoo and EAT III have a similar problem you do - the bags I was supposed to send them from Florida got moved around and hid somewhere.  I found 2 of the 3 for EAT III, but only 1 of the 2 bags I promised VooDoo.  there's my status update for the gear I've been trying to get shipped for 2 months.



Roger that mate!

Cheers!


----------



## Marauder06 (Apr 18, 2010)

xSF, Padus, 91B, HeloMedic, PB:  your boxes are ready, PM me your mailing address and I will look to get your stuff in the mail this week.

SOWT- sorry, no luck 

I still have like three duffel bags full of BDUs/DCUs and assorted bits of kit-mostly woodland pattern, if anyone needs anything.

Also, someone was asking for the chocolate-chip style old school ALICE ruck cover... got it boxed up to but don't remember who wanted it.


----------



## Rock42 (Apr 19, 2010)

Marauder06 said:


> xSF, Padus, 91B, HeloMedic, PB:  your boxes are ready, PM me your mailing address and I will look to get your stuff in the mail this week.
> 
> SOWT- sorry, no luck
> 
> ...




I could use some size Large Reg.  BDU or DCU pants over here.  Its an APO , will pay shipping.


----------



## Marauder06 (Apr 19, 2010)

Most of my pants are large long or large XL, if you still want them PM me your address.  And they come as a set- I don't want to be stuck with a bunch of blouses with no matching pants ;)


----------



## Rock42 (Apr 19, 2010)

PM sent... shhhhweeet.


----------



## The91Bravo (Apr 22, 2010)

Mara PM heading out in 10, 9, 8, 7, ....


----------



## Ranger_Smoothie (Apr 23, 2010)

I have a set of the Navy's new working uniform (blue, black and grey digital) / BDUs in med/long and a cover too a friend gave me when he was getting out of the Navy. I don't even know why I took them because I can't get my fat ass in them. They would be great SWAT uniform or what ever you want to do with them.


----------



## Marauder06 (Apr 26, 2010)

Pardus, 91B, HeloMedic, your stuff shipped today.  Should get there on SAT.  Everyone else, your stuff will get mailed next time I can make it to the post office.

Not taking any more requests until I get all of the current orders filled.


----------



## pardus (Apr 26, 2010)

Thank you mate.


----------



## The91Bravo (Apr 30, 2010)

Mara,

I got this mon-gosso huge ass box witha shit load of 100mph tape on it today.  I opened it up and after 3 or 4 pieces of gear was removed, I decided this would be much more fun if I waited until I got my son home....  packed it back up and am picking him up at 1530.

Thanks very much, it ought to be like Christmas in April tonight

Steve


----------



## pardus (Apr 30, 2010)

Marauder06 said:


> Here's how I'd like this to work- you PM me with what you're looking for and I'll see if I've got it.  If I do, I'll mail it to you; you send me a check for the postage.  If you like what you get, I encourage you to send Boon a small donation for the site.


 
I received my box today, a LOT fuller than what I expected!

Thanks a lot mate.

As per your request, a check for postage is in the mail and I made a donation to SS.

Many thanks to you mate!


----------



## HeloMedic1171 (Apr 30, 2010)

i sent my box to recycling and forgot to check the postage.  LOVED the fleece, though, it's even close to the right size!!  a little big never hurt anybody, though!!  thanks!  

so, again, what do I owe you for postage?  $15?  and then I'll donate to the site, also.


----------



## Marauder06 (Apr 30, 2010)

Glad you guys liked what you got.

HeloMedic, the postage on your package was.... "one MILLLLLION dollars."


But $15 to me and a donation to the site will cover it :)

More packages going out tomorrow.


----------



## Marauder06 (May 1, 2010)

Polar Bear and xSF Med, your packages shipped today.

Edit:  Pardus, got your check today, thanks.


----------



## Mac_NZ (Jun 17, 2010)

I have a SOF-T Tourniquet gathering dust.  Powers that be will only let me use CATs.  I figure somone on here could use it.

Also have a fair few 100rd soft nutsacks for the Minimi in Auscam.  Most are brand new.


----------



## pardus (Jun 17, 2010)

Mac_NZ said:


> I have a SOF-T Tourniquet gathering dust.  Powers that be will only let me use CATs.  I figure somone on here could use it.
> 
> Also have a fair few 100rd soft nutsacks for the Minimi in Auscam.  Most are brand new.


 
I'll take the SOF-T mate, might as well throw in a couple of the pouches too.


----------



## Mac_NZ (Jun 17, 2010)

No dramas.  I emptied my PM inbox so send me an address and Ill post it after smoko.


----------



## 8'Duece (Jun 17, 2010)

I'm looking for a spare AR15 upper.  Preferably LWRC or LMT piston type.  If you have an Aimpoint or Eotech laying around, I can use another of those too.


----------



## buffalo61 (Jun 28, 2010)

I have a few extra mag pouches and grenade pouches up for grabs.  They are the dual mag pouches that hold 4 magazines, and dual grenade pouches.  There are a couple of pouches that look like they would hold smoke grenades or anything about that size.  They are UK made, coyote color.  They are the same Molle design as US gear and attachs the same.  PM me if interested.


----------



## Headshot (Jul 12, 2010)

I'm still looking for quad rails for an AR rifle platform.


----------



## DA SWO (Jul 13, 2010)

buffalo61 said:


> I have a few extra mag pouches and grenade pouches up for grabs.  They are the dual mag pouches that hold 4 magazines, and dual grenade pouches.  There are a couple of pouches that look like they would hold smoke grenades or anything about that size.  They are UK made, coyote color.  They are the same Molle design as US gear and attachs the same.  PM me if interested.



PM headed your way.


----------



## Ranger_Smoothie (Jul 13, 2010)

Damn beat me to it....


----------



## pardus (Jul 24, 2010)

Anyone have an ACU camelback they don't need anymore?

I need one.


----------



## LimaOscarSierraTango (Jul 24, 2010)

I got a spare one lying around.  I won't be able to get to it for about 2 weeks though.  PM me after the 4th if you haven't gotten one and I'll send it out.


----------



## pardus (Jul 24, 2010)

LimaOscarSierraTango said:


> I got a spare one lying around.  I won't be able to get to it for about 2 weeks though.  PM me after the 4th if you haven't gotten one and I'll send it out.


 
Thanks, I'll let you know.


----------



## Sirblood (Jul 26, 2010)

Hey does anyone have a spare XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX

Thanks!


----------



## Cabbage Head (Jul 26, 2010)

Headshot said:


> I'm still looking for quad rails for an AR rifle platform.


 
Dont you check your PM's. Sent you one after the shoot.  If your looking for a rifle one, I may be able to help.


----------



## 8'Duece (Jul 27, 2010)

Cabbage Head said:


> Dont you check your PM's. Sent you one after the shoot.  If your looking for a rifle one, I may be able to help.


 Yes, his is the rifle length platform with standard "F" marked A type front sight and delta ring assembly, if the rails are user install. 

I can install others if you have something that requires the delta ring and front sight to be changed out to a low pro. 


Just trying to help HS out since I'll see him soon.


----------



## The91Bravo (Jul 27, 2010)

Sirblood said:


> Hey does anyone have a spare XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX
> 
> Thanks!


 
Sirblood, 
Please go to page 1 and post number 1 and read the bottom lines:

 _ Edit to add:
    Please use common sense. No FFL items, flammable, etc. As long as it is legal to ship and give, then go ahead.
*
    YOU MUST HAVE AT LEAST 25 SUBSTANTIAL FORUM POSTS TO REQUEST GEAR OF ANY KIND!!!!!
    -ADMINISTRATOR*

    Last edited by Boondocksaint375; 12-17-2009 at 11:09 AM._


----------



## Cabbage Head (Jul 28, 2010)

8'Duece said:


> Yes, his is the rifle length platform with standard "F" marked A type front sight and delta ring assembly, if the rails are user install.
> 
> I can install others if you have something that requires the delta ring and front sight to be changed out to a low pro.
> 
> ...


 
I got something that will work.  Let me know where to send it.  Nothing needs to be changed.


----------



## SpitfireV (Jul 28, 2010)

I have a Surefire Polymer holster if anyone wants it. V something or rather. I was using it for 6P.


----------



## Sirblood (Aug 4, 2010)

Ok, in that case would anyone be willing to trade?, I have tons of outdoor and police equipment and flashlights I would like to trade for a tactical riggers belt (size roughly 32/34)? I would be willing to give any of it to a person in need so just ask. 

Thanks!


----------



## 8'Duece (Aug 4, 2010)

Cabbage Head said:


> I got something that will work.  Let me know where to send it.  Nothing needs to be changed.



PM inbound


----------



## Headshot (Aug 6, 2010)

Cabbage Head said:


> Dont you check your PM's. Sent you one after the shoot.  If your looking for a rifle one, I may be able to help.


 
I do and I did.  I sent my addy in a PM.  It must be all the koolaid.


----------



## Cabbage Head (Aug 6, 2010)

No worries, its on the way to Duece.  Enjoy!


----------



## The91Bravo (Aug 7, 2010)

sirblood,
I have an older blackhawk rescue riggers belt (with the d ring secured with little strip of velcro) what kind of flashlights you got??

Also I just picked up a new Sig Sauer 1911 today with rail, and need a holster to fit the railed 1911.  (my current CCW carry holster only fits non holstered 1911s)


----------



## fox1371 (Aug 31, 2010)

I've got a brand new surefire helmet light that's still in the box.  Would love a trade, however if you need it I'll ship it out right away for you.


----------



## The91Bravo (Sep 4, 2010)

Bump,

For the folks that have yet to use this program, please go to page one and see what the intent of this thread is.  I still feel it is a great program that can get some gear into the hands of folks that can use it in work and/or pleasure.

So, let's look around and see if there is something you could part ways with and put it up here.

I don't want this thread to die here too.

Thanks all who have made it possible.

Steve


----------



## HeloMedic1171 (Sep 4, 2010)

I don't think it's unfair to ask for a trade for a $130 helmet light.

but I do see your point.


----------



## SpitfireV (Sep 4, 2010)

That Surefire holster is still up if anyone wants it. I doubt it would be suitable for you mil types since it can't go on webbing or armour or whatever but it might of some use on some LE's belt.


----------



## The91Bravo (Sep 4, 2010)

no, I do not mean anything that is already in play, at all.  I was just encouraging folks to look around and see if they have anything to add. 

Sorry for the mis understanding.  I apologize


----------



## Mac_NZ (Sep 15, 2010)

By chance does anyone have a set of MOLLE straps and a belt for the ruck kicking around?  I'll see you reimbursed handsomely if you can hook a man up.


----------



## fox1371 (Nov 11, 2010)

I've still got that surefire helmet light up for grabs.  I'm also looking for a ruck to start training.  It can be well abused I don't really care.  Just as long as it's still in one piece and can hold some weight I'll be good.


----------



## FNULNU (Nov 11, 2010)

I'll trade you a ruck for the light.


----------



## fox1371 (Nov 11, 2010)

FNULNU said:


> I'll trade you a ruck for the light.


 
PM inbound.


----------



## Mac_NZ (Nov 26, 2010)

Sorted on Sordins now.

Also have a Paraclete hydro pouch in Coyote brown in anyone wants it.


----------



## Mac_NZ (Nov 26, 2010)

Hydro pouch gone.  That was quick.


----------



## 8'Duece (Mar 2, 2011)

*Blackhawk Serpa holster. *

*Serpa holster for Sig P228/P229 W/O rail. *

*Both paddle and belt loop attachements, original packaging and instructions included. *

*First PM get's it. *


----------



## 8'Duece (Mar 3, 2011)

*Bump. *

*Correction to above post regarding Blackhawk Serpa. *

*Will fit Sig P228/P229 with or without rail.  *


----------



## DA SWO (Mar 3, 2011)

8'Duece said:


> *Bump. *
> 
> *Correction to above post regarding Blackhawk Serpa. *
> 
> *Will fit Sig P228/P229 with or without rail. *



Will it hold a M&P .45?
If so I am interested.


----------



## 8'Duece (Mar 3, 2011)

SOWT said:


> Will it hold a M&P .45?
> If so I am interested.



*Wont fit the M&P, wish I could be of help. *

*Serpa is taken. *


----------



## phridum (Mar 7, 2011)

I have a Bell and Carlson Ruger 10/22 Anschutz style thumbhole stock (right hand). I had to dremel the barrel channel to get the bull barrel to free-float. That is a bit of a shoddy job, honestly. My first time...also installed a sling swivel stud for attaching a bipod. Decided I'd rather have a Tapco T6. Just don't like this stock style honestly.*
*


----------



## skeeter (Mar 16, 2011)

phridum said:


> I have a Bell and Carlson Ruger 10/22 Anschutz style thumbhole stock (right hand). I had to dremel the barrel channel to get the bull barrel to free-float. That is a bit of a shoddy job, honestly. My first time...also installed a sling swivel stud for attaching a bipod. Decided I'd rather have a Tapco T6. Just don't like this stock style honestly.



PM inbound


----------



## DA SWO (Mar 16, 2011)

skeeter said:


> PM inbound



See rule #2 on Page 1 of this thread.


----------



## Mac_NZ (Mar 29, 2011)

I have a 215 gear confuse patch that's available to a good home.  It says "don't confuse your rank with my willingness to beat your ass" and its tan and brown.  I don't really rock morale patches but anyone that does is welcome to it.


----------



## Arrow 4 (Jun 2, 2011)

Anyone have an OSOE MS 2000 pouch with battery compartment helmet ballast? Have gear to trade.


----------



## DA SWO (Jun 2, 2011)

Mac_NZ said:


> I have a 215 gear confuse patch that's available to a good home. It says "don't confuse your rank with my willingness to beat your ass" and its tan and brown. I don't really rock morale patches but anyone that does is welcome to it.


I'll take the patch if no one closer to you wants it, will put it on my wife's desk next time she gives me shit,LOL.


----------



## Mac_NZ (Jun 2, 2011)

Shit I'll have to poke around in the shed and see if I can find it.


----------



## Dame (Jun 5, 2011)

I have a set of Coast Guard buttons from my Dress B uniform that are authorized *gold side* if anyone on active duty needs them.
Pocket buttons (.625") quantity 4
Gig line buttons (.75") quantity 3


----------



## LM (Jun 26, 2011)

SO Tech "Sniper" rig

Ive never worn it, as I got some other things while awaiting delivery (2+ months) I dont intend on using it either. Not a huge fan of the layout really.

Maybe someone here can find some use.

















If anyone cares, im looking for some form of plate carrier if anyone has one layin around for my own use-

or if you wanna help my section out, anything sniper or marksmanship related, ie tripods, veils, hide kit equip., ect. Thanks


----------



## yomp599 (Jul 10, 2011)

One pair of new desert boots no name, no laces 7W, Vibram sole.
One pair of Belleville 790, 7.5R, NWT


----------



## Polar Bear (Jul 10, 2011)

Have 23 month old little girl...will trade for cheap six pack of beer


----------



## yomp599 (Jul 10, 2011)

What? She wears 7.5?
You have cheap beer?:cool:


----------



## x SF med (Jul 10, 2011)

yomp599 said:


> What? She wears 7.5?
> You have cheap beer?:cool:



The PB family is born with 7.5 feet... they are giants, like in the Princess Bride...
PB can only afford cheap beer


----------



## HeloMedic1171 (Jul 10, 2011)

PB, I got 2 six-month-olds.  I'll even give you their crates... er, cribs.


----------



## The91Bravo (Jul 13, 2011)

LM said:


> SO Tech "Sniper" rig
> 
> Ive never worn it, as I got some other things while awaiting delivery (2+ months) I dont intend on using it either. Not a huge fan of the layout really.
> 
> ...


I'll take it if it is still available.  I have about a half dozen full rolls of camo tape.  Mc Nett camo form stuff, from here: http://www.mcnett.com/Camo-Form-Protective-Camouflage-Wrap-P274.aspx  If you still need it.  PM inbound


----------



## LM (Jul 13, 2011)

Yea, still available. Ill check PM's now.


----------



## The91Bravo (Jul 13, 2011)

Cool, please email your addy to the email address I provided.  I check it regularly. Thanks!


----------



## The91Bravo (Jul 25, 2011)

I got the vest.  did the wrap get there?

Thanks again


----------



## LM (Aug 18, 2011)

yes it did, thank you much


----------



## AKkeith (Oct 6, 2011)

Kevlars gone. Tactical Tailor chest rig is still available


----------



## DA SWO (Oct 6, 2011)

AKkeith said:


> Kevlars gone. Tactical Tailor chest rig is still available


Is the rig really available?  or was the post taking it lost in the upgrade?


----------



## LM (Oct 6, 2011)

thanks for the kevlar :)


----------



## AKkeith (Oct 7, 2011)

No Problem LM. And yup the rigs still up.


----------



## DA SWO (Oct 8, 2011)

AKkeith said:


> No Problem LM. And yup the rigs still up.


I'll take it then.
Will PM an address (and find stuff to cough up).


----------



## AKkeith (Oct 12, 2011)

Chest rig out!


----------



## DA SWO (Oct 12, 2011)

AKkeith said:


> Chest rig out!


Gracias.


----------



## DA SWO (Nov 3, 2011)

Condor Light Utility Pouch, ACU Pattern.

http://www.opsgear.com/index/page/product/product_id/1561/product_name/MOLLE Light Utility Pouch - Multicam

Just ask that the postage be paid (or I ship 3rd class).


----------



## pardus (Nov 3, 2011)

SOWT said:


> Condor Light Utility Pouch, ACU Pattern.
> 
> http://www.opsgear.com/index/page/product/product_id/1561/product_name/MOLLE Light Utility Pouch - Multicam
> 
> Just ask that the postage be paid (or I ship 3rd class).



I'll take that, I could see that being quite handy.

3rd class shipping is fine. I'll buy you a beer or two next time I'm down your way.


----------



## DA SWO (Nov 3, 2011)

pardus said:


> I'll take that, I could see that being quite handy.
> 
> 3rd class shipping is fine. I'll buy you a beer or two next time I'm down your way.


PM an address por favor.


----------



## The91Bravo (Nov 3, 2011)

Dont forget if you take something, to put something back up.


----------



## pardus (Nov 4, 2011)

Will do once I get my life together lol


----------



## The91Bravo (Nov 4, 2011)

Well then... there will be nothing coming from Pardus for the next millennium ... lol


----------



## pardus (Nov 4, 2011)

Fuck you guy! lol


----------



## The91Bravo (Nov 6, 2011)

pardus said:


> Fuck you guy! lol


You'd fall in love. I'd fall asleep, and you'd NEVER go back to farm animals...


----------



## pardus (Dec 4, 2011)

OK, I have a couple of CAT tourniquets up for grabs. One per person.

Don't expect them tomorrow, it's a pain in the ass for me to get to a post office.


----------



## DA SWO (Dec 4, 2011)

pardus said:


> OK, I have a couple of CAT tourniquets up for grabs. One per person.
> 
> Don't expect them tomorrow, it's a pain in the ass for me to get to a post office.


I'll take one if no one else wants one, my oldest needs some better shit then what he gets issued.


----------



## AKkeith (Dec 4, 2011)

Hell I'd really appreciate one. I wasn't even issued one and I'm an infantry mortarman.


----------



## fox1371 (Dec 4, 2011)

AKkeith said:


> Hell I'd really appreciate one. I wasn't even issued one and I'm an infantry mortarman.


As soon as you get deployed into a combat zone you will get plenty.  They'll be everywhere.


----------



## pardus (Dec 4, 2011)

AKkeith said:


> Hell I'd really appreciate one. I wasn't even issued one and I'm an infantry mortarman.


 
You have one in your IFAK though right?



SOWT said:


> I'll take one if no one else wants one, my oldest needs some better shit then what he gets issued.


 
PM me your addresses.


----------



## fox1371 (Dec 5, 2011)

The CAT-T's don't come in our IFAKs.  They were issued prior to deploying.  Honestly the quickest and easiest way would be to just walk up to your Corpsman and tell him you need some.  He'd be more than happy to get you some.


----------



## x SF med (Dec 5, 2011)

Pardus - send one this way....  I'll see what I can dig up (no knives, no guns, no ammo you thieving sheepshagger) to post.


----------



## The91Bravo (Dec 5, 2011)

Pardus,
Do you have an extra CAT?  I could use one in my aidbag.


----------



## pardus (Dec 5, 2011)

The91Bravo said:


> Pardus,
> Do you have an extra CAT? I could use one in my aidbag.


 
Yep, you got the last one.

PM name and addy mate.


----------



## Mhockey9090 (Dec 19, 2011)

fox1371 said:


> As soon as you get deployed into a combat zone you will get plenty. They'll be everywhere.


 

Exactly. They are everywhere over here. I even carry two of them on me just in case.


----------



## DA SWO (Dec 29, 2011)

Unopened roll of ACU Cling Tape.
Shipped cheapest, unless taker wants to pay for the shipping.


----------



## SkrewzLoose (Dec 29, 2011)

After seeing a few folks post that they love Bates Lites, I figured I'd put mine up here.  They're size 12 or 13 and they were the ones I actually used during my 5-6 weeks in Coronado, so there's plenty of salt water and sand residue.  If anyone wants them, let me know.


----------



## AKkeith (Dec 29, 2011)

Some giant feet. I'm a size 7 haha


----------



## Salt USMC (Jan 7, 2012)

I've got a pair of pretty well-used Bates light, Size 10.  I really only use them for CFTs these days, and I keep my other pair looking much prettier (Easy when you work in an office ;))


----------



## medicchick (Jan 7, 2012)

AKkeith said:


> Some giant feet. I'm a size 7 haha


 
Wow, that's like a size 8 womens...I'm only 5'5" and I wear a mens 7 1/2...you must be tiny


----------



## AKkeith (Jan 7, 2012)

medicchick said:


> Wow, that's like a size 8 womens...I'm only 5'5" and I wear a mens 7 1/2...you must be tiny


I'm a solid 5'6" wall of pure steel and sex appeal. Haha
We have another Marine here who goes by "little foot" because he no shit wears size 3 boots.


----------



## The91Bravo (Mar 4, 2012)

Bump


----------



## Boon (Apr 27, 2012)

Does any one have an extra poncho liner they could spare?  I need it by like next weekend.


----------



## F.CASTLE (May 17, 2012)

Looking for a pair of Fins, scuba, rocket, or manta rays.... Cant afford a Brand new pair, anyone up to sell or trade the set they already own?


----------



## SkrewzLoose (May 17, 2012)

F.CASTLE said:


> Looking for a pair of Fins, scuba, rocket, or manta rays.... Cant afford a Brand new pair, anyone up to sell or trade the set they already own?


 
I have some, how soon do you need them?


----------



## F.CASTLE (May 17, 2012)

Awesome! Depends on when you want to mail them.... Im moving to Cali at the beginning of June.... I'll be at my current address until then brother. Anything I can do for you in return?


----------



## SkrewzLoose (May 17, 2012)

PM inbound.


----------



## The91Bravo (May 24, 2012)

Up For Pay it Forward is one free bracelet from this series:
https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.317802264942029.80503.316721855050070&type=3
Or select your medal that you want to have made into a bracelet and I will work out a prototype.

First one to say I WANT IT has dibs.

Also email me at steve_d_collins@charter.net to follow up.
Good luck


----------



## fox1371 (May 24, 2012)

I WANT IT


----------



## AKkeith (May 24, 2012)

They look good.


----------



## Vat_69 (May 24, 2012)

Looking for fairly new multicam set...will trade for desert or green flightsuit.  Flightsuits are 48-50 Longs.  I'd need XL sizes...6'3"  245 lbs.


----------



## The91Bravo (May 24, 2012)

The bracelet is claimed by Fox1371.

Dont forget to put something back up in this section in return for getting an item.  Let's wake this thread back up folks.

Thanks AKKeith for the compliment. I try.


----------



## fox1371 (May 24, 2012)

I should have something up by Monday at the latest.


----------



## AKkeith (May 25, 2012)

I agree. I've been waiting for something I'm in need of to come up for a long time now but I'll post some stuff again this weekend in hopes it can jump start this bad boy.


----------



## Salt USMC (Jun 15, 2012)

I have a large, tan Ops Core X-Nape helmet retention system, new in the package.  I cancelled the order when Ops Core was taking weeks to fill every order and they sent it to me anyway.  My gain is also your gain!


----------



## The91Bravo (Jun 15, 2012)

fox, I was just checking to see if you got the band and if you have found anything to put up yet.

Hope you enjoy it.


----------



## fox1371 (Jun 15, 2012)

The91Bravo said:


> fox, I was just checking to see if you got the band and if you have found anything to put up yet.
> 
> Hope you enjoy it.


Hey just got it 2 days ago.  Sorry for not having anything up yet.  I've been extremely busy for the past few weeks and I will hopefully be getting a breather shortly.  Unfortunately I've been on a 24hr standby for deployment for the past couple of weeks and haven't known if/when I'll be leaving.


----------



## Loki (Jun 15, 2012)

Damn I wish I would have seen this posting about am month ago. I dumped a bunch of stuff. Well I now where to go now anyway to pass off more junk. Now I gotta go looking around for more treasures... AKA by my wife as garbage.


----------



## DA SWO (Jun 15, 2012)

Deathy McDeath said:


> I have a large, tan Ops Core X-Nape helmet retention system, new in the package. I cancelled the order when Ops Core was taking weeks to fill every order and they sent it to me anyway. My gain is also your gain!


 
I'll take it as no one else has piped up.  

Now to go to the BBC and find something to put up.


----------



## pardus (Jun 16, 2012)

SOWT said:


> I'll take it as no one else has piped up.
> 
> Now to go to the BBC and find something to put up.


 

Remember folks this is how this all works, if you take something offer something.

p.s. I have two ops core retention systems (X and H), they fucking rock.


----------



## DA SWO (Jun 16, 2012)

pardus said:


> I have two ops core retention systems (X and H), they fucking rock.


 
Nice to know both heads are covered :-"


----------



## DA SWO (Jun 16, 2012)

Condor 6 x 5.56 mag pouches, Multi-cam.  
Good for FOBBIT/Range use, but I wouldn't take it outside the wire without some minor mods.


----------



## Salt USMC (Jun 16, 2012)

pardus said:


> p.s. I have two ops core retention systems (X and H), they fucking rock.


 
Agreed.  I started using the H and the difference is night and day.


----------



## HeloMedic1171 (Jun 16, 2012)

Hey DD - if you still have that helmet system, I'll take it.  let me know what shipping is from where you are to 31419, and I'll paypal it to you.


----------



## DA SWO (Jun 17, 2012)

HeloMedic1171 said:


> Hey DD - if you still have that helmet system, I'll take it. let me know what shipping is from where you are to 31419, and I'll paypal it to you.


Go ahead and let him have it, I can pick one up for my wife later.


----------



## Salt USMC (Jun 17, 2012)

SOWT said:


> Go ahead and let him have it, I can pick one up for my wife later.


Righto.  HeloMedic, PM me your info.


----------



## The91Bravo (Jun 24, 2012)

Excuses... excuses... lol.... Does it fit bro???


----------



## F.CASTLE (Jun 25, 2012)

Got a Brand New Pair of USMC Bates Lites, Size 10.5 R if any of you motards are looking for a pair lightweights.


----------



## patriot_man (Jul 6, 2012)

I have an almost new Tyr double 9mm pistol pouch in Multicam.

Just as a heads up, I couldn't close my velcro retention flaps with my 18 round Mec-Gar P226 magazines since the magazines were too long so I'm guessing this pouch is made for magazines that follow original dimensions. Also there is some sort of magnet in the pouches that provide some retention but I wouldn't count on the magnets to hold it in. It isn't stated on the site but it's in there. 

If anyone wants it please send me a PM. Thank you.


----------



## The91Bravo (Jul 6, 2012)

SOWT said:


> Condor 6 x 5.56 mag pouches, Multi-cam.
> Good for FOBBIT/Range use, but I wouldn't take it outside the wire without some minor mods.


You still have these pouches up for grabs??  If so, I would like them.

OFFERING THE FOLLOWING:

2 ea USGI 30 Round M-4/M-16 Magazines


*PLEASE POST UP ITEMS IF YOU HAVE TAKEN ANYTHING*

I started this thread back in 2008, and if you read the first page, YOU HAVE TO POST AN ITEM if YOU TAKE AN ITEM. Period.

Do the right thing folks.


----------



## DA SWO (Jul 7, 2012)

The91Bravo said:


> You still have these pouches up for grabs?? If so, I would like them.
> 
> OFFERING THE FOLLOWING:
> 
> ...


Think they are still available, let me rummage through the junk box tomorrow night (about this time).


----------



## DA SWO (Jul 7, 2012)

patriot_man said:


> I have an almost new Tyr double 9mm pistol pouch in Multicam.
> 
> Just as a heads up, I couldn't close my velcro retention flaps with my 18 round Mec-Gar P226 magazines since the magazines were too long so I'm guessing this pouch is made for magazines that follow original dimensions. Also there is some sort of magnet in the pouches that provide some retention but I wouldn't count on the magnets to hold it in. It isn't stated on the site but it's in there.
> 
> If anyone wants it please send me a PM. Thank you.


I'll take the mag pouch  if they are still available.


----------



## DA SWO (Jul 7, 2012)

The91Bravo said:


> You still have these pouches up for grabs?? If so, I would like them.
> 
> OFFERING THE FOLLOWING:
> 
> ...


PM your address.


----------



## DA SWO (Jul 12, 2012)

patriot_man said:


> I have an almost new Tyr double 9mm pistol pouch in Multicam.
> 
> Just as a heads up, I couldn't close my velcro retention flaps with my 18 round Mec-Gar P226 magazines since the magazines were too long so I'm guessing this pouch is made for magazines that follow original dimensions. Also there is some sort of magnet in the pouches that provide some retention but I wouldn't count on the magnets to hold it in. It isn't stated on the site but it's in there.
> 
> If anyone wants it please send me a PM. Thank you.


Arrived today, so I now have a Condor two M-9 mag puch up for grabs.
Works good with M9 mags, but is too tight for the .45 mags.
The 6x 5.56 mag Condor pouch is still up for grabs too.


----------



## The91Bravo (Jul 14, 2012)

SOWT said:


> Arrived today, so I now have a Condor two M-9 mag puch up for grabs.
> Works good with M9 mags, but is too tight for the .45 mags.
> *The 6x 5.56 mag Condor pouch is still up for grabs too*.


PM sent, sorry for the slow reply, been covered up at work and didnt get on here.
Thanks


----------



## DA SWO (Jul 16, 2012)

The91Bravo said:


> PM sent, sorry for the slow reply, been covered up at work and didnt get on here.
> Thanks


PM your address, stuff will go out Wed.


----------



## The91Bravo (Jul 16, 2012)

Address in  your inbox.
Thanks


----------



## is friday (Jul 16, 2012)

F.CASTLE said:


> Got a Brand New Pair of USMC Bates Lites, Size 10.5 R if any of you motards are looking for a pair lightweights.


You and me were meant to be. Still have these?


----------



## Salt USMC (Jul 16, 2012)

Awwww, a boot bromance is a beautiful thing!


----------



## Red-Dot (Jul 18, 2012)

Alright guys, I have a few things up for grab....First is a surefire helmet light (you will need to buy a mount), 2 X Glock 19 (9mm) mags (hi-cap) and a Phoenix mini-strobe. The strobe takes a 9V battery.....The Surefire and Phoenix will only go to verified military or SOF.

Gear is spoken for!!! All items are gone....


----------



## Red Ryder (Jul 18, 2012)

I could put the mags to good use.


----------



## reed11b (Jul 18, 2012)

Red-Dot said:


> Alright guys, I have a few things up for grab....First is a surefire helmet light (you will need to buy a mount), 2 X Glock 19 (9mm) mags (hi-cap) and a Phoenix mini-strobe. The strobe takes a 9V battery.....The Surefire and Phoenix will only go to verified military or SOF.


I could use the helmet light and mini-strob. Need a light duty ghillie by any chance?
Reed


----------



## Red-Dot (Jul 19, 2012)

La Roux said:


> I could put the mags to good use.


PM me your info and they are yours......all I ask is that you pay shipping....


----------



## Red-Dot (Jul 19, 2012)

reed11b said:


> I could use the helmet light and mini-strob. Need a light duty ghillie by any chance?
> Reed


Same as above....just pay for the shipping and they are yours....


----------



## F.CASTLE (Jul 19, 2012)

is friday said:


> You and me were meant to be. Still have these?


 
Sure, PM me with info, Just cover shipping kiddo.


----------



## F.CASTLE (Jul 19, 2012)

Deathy McDeath said:


> Awwww, a boot bromance is a beautiful thing!


 
Says the wannabe


----------



## Salt USMC (Jul 19, 2012)

Hey man, I wish I could get a free pair of Bates lights.  To a super pogue like me these RAT boots they give us are heavy as shit and make my feet sweat constantly!  Im sure they're great for climbing mountains or whatever but they dont help me on the walk over to the ANA camp!


----------



## SkrewzLoose (Jul 19, 2012)

Deathy McDeath said:


> Hey man, I wishI could get a free pair of Bates lights. To a super pogue like me these RAT boots they give us are heavy as shit and make my feet sweat constantly! Im sure they're great for climbing mountains or whatever but they dont help me on the walk over to the ANA camp!


Size 12?  I have a "broken in" pair if they would fit you...


----------



## Salt USMC (Jul 19, 2012)

Im like size 10 on a good day


----------



## SkrewzLoose (Jul 19, 2012)

4 pairs of dive socks and they'll fit just fine!


----------



## Salt USMC (Jul 19, 2012)

Dive socks? Don't bring any of that BUD/S bullshit in here!  The closest I've been to water this trip has been sitting on the river in Sangin


----------



## SkrewzLoose (Jul 19, 2012)

I was in the cool SPECWAR pipeline...


----------



## The91Bravo (Jul 22, 2012)

Just a reminder guys.  The person offering an item pays the whole ride.  Shipping included. Unless you mention it when you post the item.
But we try to stay away from that, because once it becomes the norm, this thread will loose some of the people that need the gear and may not be able to pay, so they wont ask.
This is a way of helping our brothers and sisters get some gear they may not be able to have access to or afford. 
Paying it forward is meant to be as close to sacrificial giving to our comrades as we can get.

Please consider these things before you ask.  And THANK YO ALL for keeping this thread alive, and getting good kit to folks that can use it or need it.

*From the first post when I set this thread up:*
Here's how it works.

_1. If you have something extra lying around, that you won't be using anymore, let someone here have it._

_ 2. If you need something that has been offered, let the giver know you want it by posting and PMing them._

_ 3. If you receive something, then try to find something of equal value, to give away to someone else._

_* 4. Postage is provided by the person giving*, unless other arrangements are made._

_ 5. Once an item is gone, please post a message letting everyone else know that it is not available._


_ This is a thread where 'paying it forward' is the intent. No selling, no payment, nothing expected in return. Just a gift._


_ Hope this thread lasts a good long time._

_ Steve_


Edit to add:
Please use common sense. No FFL items, flammable, etc. As long as it is legal to ship and give, then go ahead.

*YOU MUST HAVE AT LEAST 25 SUBSTANTIAL FORUM POSTS TO REQUEST GEAR OF ANY KIND!!!!! 
-ADMINISTRATOR*


----------



## Red-Dot (Jul 23, 2012)

The91Bravo said:


> Just a reminder guys. The person offering an item pays the whole ride. Shipping included. Unless you mention it when you post the item.
> But we try to stay away from that, because once it becomes the norm, this thread will loose some of the people that need the gear and may not be able to pay, so they wont ask.
> This is a way of helping our brothers and sisters get some gear they may not be able to have access to or afford.
> Paying it forward is meant to be as close to sacrificial giving to our comrades as we can get.
> ...


----------



## Red-Dot (Jul 23, 2012)

reed11b said:


> I could use the helmet light and mini-strob. Need a light duty ghillie by any chance?
> Reed


 
Sorry dude...did not see this...no, no use for a ghillie but I appreciate it...


----------



## Red-Dot (Aug 2, 2012)

Reed11b did you get your items?   La Roux your stuff should be there by the end of the week/early next week.....


----------



## reed11b (Aug 2, 2012)

Red-Dot said:


> Reed11b did you get your items? La Roux your stuff should be there by the end of the week/early next week.....


I did, thank you. Drill this weekend then I'll try and post something up myself.
Reed


----------



## Red Ryder (Aug 2, 2012)

Red-Dot said:


> Reed11b did you get your items?   La Roux your stuff should be there by the end of the week/early next week.....


Package arrived today. Thanks again!


----------



## SkrewzLoose (Aug 29, 2012)

I have 2 pair of Bates lights, Size 12.  If anyone wants them, speak up now.  I leave in a week and if no one here takes them I'm leaving them outside the Pre-BUD/S barracks the day I leave.


----------



## OK RJ (Aug 30, 2012)

I'll have to dig through my gorilla boxes and see what I need to gift away on here.

I know I have some good stuff that will likely never be used again... But since I said that, the moment I send it out to one of you, I will have to buy another.


----------



## Dame (Aug 30, 2012)

*Had this on eBay but it didn't sell.*


*Hi-Viz CompSight Shotgun Sight for Vent Ribs w/ Removable Beads PM1002​*
*Competition sight to replace existing bead. *​*Includes eight LitePipes in varied colors and diameters, sight base, carrying case and key. *​*Fits most vent-ribbed shotguns with removable front bead.*​
This competition shotgun sight is designed to replace your existing bead. The bead replacement sight fits most vent-ribbed shotguns with a removable front bead. 

Hunting gear utilizes a low-profile steel base​
Includes three red or four green interchangeable LitePipes in .090-inch, .105-inch, .120-inch and .135-inch diameters and one white bead​
Five different sizes of mounting screws are included to fit most ribs​
Includes quick-access carrying case to allow rapid LitePipe changes to match varying light conditions mid-match​
 











​


----------



## Red-Dot (Aug 30, 2012)

Dame said:


> *Had this on eBay but it didn't sell.*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'd like that if you still have it....it would work good with my 870 I just bought....If you still have it I will send my addy via PM.....Thanks!!!


----------



## Dame (Aug 30, 2012)

Red-Dot said:


> I'd like that if you still have it....it would work good with my 870 I just bought....If you still have it I will send my addy via PM.....Thanks!!!


Yeppers. Send away.


----------



## Salt USMC (Sep 5, 2012)

Anyone have an old MOLLE pack sitting in their garage by chance?  I'd like one for rucking and all the ones for sale online or on Ebay seem really expensive.


----------



## reed11b (Sep 5, 2012)

Deathy McDeath said:


> Anyone have an old MOLLE pack sitting in their garage by chance? I'd like one for rucking and all the ones for sale online or on Ebay seem really expensive.


Funny, I was going to ask for an ALICE pack. I sold my extra Mollie ruck, but one of my peers might be willing to part with his spare, I'll ask next weekend.
I have an ACH RHINO mount and a Smith&Weason fixed blade dagger if anyone wants them. Also a Ghillie suit minus jute. I'll try and get pics up later.
Reed


----------



## DA SWO (Sep 6, 2012)

reed11b said:


> Funny, I was going to ask for an ALICE pack. I sold my extra Mollie ruck, but one of my peers might be willing to part with his spare, I'll ask next weekend.
> I have an ACH RHINO mount and a Smith&Weason fixed blade dagger if anyone wants them. Also a Ghillie suit minus jute. I'll try and get pics up later.
> Reed


I'll take the dagger.


----------



## DA SWO (Sep 6, 2012)

Deathy McDeath said:


> Anyone have an old MOLLE pack sitting in their garage by chance? I'd like one for rucking and all the ones for sale online or on Ebay seem really expensive.


ACU pattern?


----------



## Salt USMC (Sep 6, 2012)

Woodland would be preferable but I'm not picky


----------



## Salt USMC (Sep 18, 2012)

Any luck reed11b?


----------



## reed11b (Sep 18, 2012)

Deathy McDeath said:


> Any luck reed11b?


No sir, WA NG snipers are cheap bastards. 
Reed


----------



## Salt USMC (Sep 18, 2012)

reed11b said:


> No sir, WA NG snipers are cheap bastards.
> Reed


 
D'oh!  Guess I'll be scouring eBay.


----------



## AKkeith (Sep 20, 2012)

If you still have the ghille I'd definitely be interested in it. Pm sent


----------



## REX5 (Nov 1, 2012)

Well here's some stuff up for grabs that was laying around in the good ol' tough box.

-First spear OPS CORE multi am helmet cover M/L

-small dump pouch with a bit of spray paint on it but still functional

-Eberlestock shooting rest with Molle attachment

-M9 SERPA holster (no platform) with some paint on it

-ZULU double M4 mag pouch (without malice clips) 

-grip pod

-2-tan M4 fast mag holsters

-MSA Sordin Earpro, with no functioning commo hookup but the amplifying capability still works great.


----------



## reed11b (Nov 1, 2012)

Eberlestock shooting rest with Molle attachment

I would be very interested in this.


----------



## REX5 (Nov 1, 2012)

reed11b said:


> Eberlestock shooting rest with Molle attachment
> 
> I would be very interested in this.


It's coyote brown and brand new so it's all yours brother, just pm me your address and it'll be in the mail tomorrow.


----------



## patriot_man (Nov 1, 2012)

I'd be interested in the sordins if the hearing protection still works.  Thank you.


----------



## OK RJ (Nov 1, 2012)

I'd be interested in the Fast Mags if they are still available. PM inbound.


----------



## REX5 (Nov 1, 2012)

*UPDATE* 

-Fast mags -TAKEN

-Shooting rest-TAKEN


----------



## AKkeith (Nov 1, 2012)

If the grip pod is available I would be very appreciative.


----------



## fox1371 (Nov 2, 2012)

REX5

If nobody else steals those Sordins, I'll definitely snatch them from you.


----------



## The Hate Ape (Jan 3, 2013)

my unit ran out of boots till february, I was trying to score some free Rocky C4t's from supply before this next course starts but if anyone has a 10.5 pair of lightweight boots (usmc colors preferably (no stamp required)) to use for rucking I'd appreciate it

I'll rummage through the 10 cases in my garage and post up a hit list this weekend.


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Jan 4, 2013)

The Hate Ape said:


> my unit ran out of boots till february, I was trying to score some free Rocky C4t's from supply before this next course starts but if anyone has a 10.5 pair of lightweight boots (usmc colors preferably (no stamp required)) to use for rucking I'd appreciate it
> 
> I'll rummage through the 10 cases in my garage and post up a hit list this weekend.


Hate Ape...I may have a pair of traditional "leather" boots (like we were issued back in boot that you can have?  I'm just reading this, but if you are in serious need I would be more than willing to hit Cabela's and get you a set of boots.  Please let me know.


----------



## The Hate Ape (Jan 5, 2013)

No I wouldn't feel comfortable knowing someone went out and purchased anything for the sole purpose of giving it to me nor is that the purpose of this thread. Beer is the only exception.

Thank you for the offer though. I'll just stop by the million pawn shops off base.


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Jan 5, 2013)

The Hate Ape said:


> No I wouldn't feel comfortable knowing someone went out and purchased anything for the sole purpose of giving it to me nor is that the purpose of this thread. Beer is the only exception.
> 
> Thank you for the offer though. I'll just stop by the million pawn shops off base.



Fair enough.  It just drives me crazy when you guys cannot get the gear you need because of budget shit; yet I see the money our govt pisses away everyday. Semper Fi


----------



## The91Bravo (Mar 14, 2013)

*Bueller...*


----------



## Salt USMC (Mar 15, 2013)

I'm clearing out my old boxes of crap so watch this space for stuff coming down in the next few months.

First up on the block is a MAGPUL CTR.  It's been lightly used (I took it on deployment but I never went anywhere) so it works perfectly fine.  Once you get that thing in position it is as solid as a rock.  No wiggle room.  Please note that this is the MIL SPEC version so it will NOT fit on your civilian AR-15's buffer tube.  I also added the .8" rubber buttpad cuz I have long arms and it grips a lot better.











I'd like to give it to a .mil guy, but I'll send it to a civ or a prior if you're a cool dude (and have the right buffer tube)


----------



## Jim Flagan (Mar 15, 2013)

I'll take it, I'll throw it on my work gun.


----------



## Salt USMC (Mar 15, 2013)

Send me your info, por favor.


----------



## The91Bravo (Mar 15, 2013)

Awesome, thanks for keeping this thread alive.


----------



## Salt USMC (Mar 23, 2013)

Next up on the chopping block is a Safariland drop leg M9 holster (6004 style) along with BDS pistol belt and blackhawk retention lanyard. Has a little bit of Afghan dust on it but everything is in good condition. This is like 200$ worth of pistol-holding stuff (I only bought the lanyard, thanks Armory!) so I'd like if the recipient could pay shipping at least.






EDIT: I also have a used Sm/Short NWU (Blueberry style) Gore-Tex jacket for any tiny sailors out there.


----------



## pardus (Mar 23, 2013)

Deathy McDeath said:


> Next up on the chopping block is a Safariland drop leg M9 holster (6004 style) along with BDS pistol belt and blackhawk retention lanyard. Has a little bit of Afghan dust on it but everything is in good condition. This is like 200$ worth of pistol-holding stuff (I only bought the lanyard, thanks Armory!) so I'd like if the recipient could pay shipping at least.


 
I'll take it.


----------



## Salt USMC (Mar 23, 2013)

PM me your info and I'll send it out sometime during the week.


----------



## Loki (Apr 1, 2013)

I got bag loads of crap to look through now. I gave away 25 uniforms last year to kids for playing and bunch of other junk.


----------



## Mac_NZ (Apr 18, 2013)

I have a modular belt from the prototype box which isn't ever going to go into production.  Too expensive and a PITA to make.

It will fit someone 30-34".  It has slotted pairs of columns for subloads or Kydex.  Lined with Airmesh, a thin PE foam and HDPE and has been skeletonised to reduce weight.  It's bound with A-A-55301 Texcel MC print webbing which was a bitch to get on there and had to be resewn in a few places so its not aesthetically as perfect as something I'd sell.


----------



## reed11b (Apr 18, 2013)

Mac_NZ said:


> I have a modular belt from the prototype box which isn't ever going to go into production. Too expensive and a PITA to make.
> 
> It will fit someone 30-34". It has slotted pairs of columns for subloads or Kydex. Lined with Airmesh, a thin PE foam and HDPE and has been skeletonised to reduce weight. It's bound with A-A-55301 Texcel MC print webbing which was a bitch to get on there and had to be resewn in a few places so its not aesthetically as perfect as something I'd sell.


You make great looking stuff. Do you have a pic of the under side?
Reed


----------



## Mac_NZ (Apr 18, 2013)

Cheers, here you go.


----------



## fox1371 (Apr 18, 2013)

Mac_NZ

Hell if nobody else takes it, I'll use it for you.  If you decide to put it into production at all, I'll write up a long ass review about it as well.


----------



## Mac_NZ (Apr 18, 2013)

If you wan't it grab it shoot me an address mate.

I changed the production one as Kydex isn't big down here so we only needed a sleeve on the sides to access the belt for 6004s etc.  Saves time and gets it out there at a better price point.  I try to avoid stinging the lads I used to work with.

Interestingly enough this one ended up evolving into a smaller belt system specifically for hunters and it sells like hot cakes, we supply about 7 outdoor outlets and all the top end hunting guides with them now, go figure


----------



## Salt USMC (Jul 12, 2013)

Hey again.  Up for grabs is a medium ACH in tan, with ops core rails and comfortable H-harness.  I'd ask that whomever asks for it be either active duty or reserve, and if you're out the door soon, even better.  It's a really nice helmet so I hope it serves someone well!


----------



## LM (Jul 12, 2013)

Deathy McDeath said:


> Hey again.  Up for grabs is a medium ACH in tan, with ops core rails and comfortable H-harness.  I'd ask that whomever asks for it be either active duty or reserve, and if you're out the door soon, even better.  It's a really nice helmet so I hope it serves someone well!



ill take it


----------



## Salt USMC (Jul 12, 2013)

And gone!


----------



## Olive Drab (Jul 12, 2013)

Does anyone have a peltor comtac II boom mic and wire collecting dust that they dont need?


----------



## The Hate Ape (Jul 17, 2013)

Olive I can't fix your peltor problem but I can probably up you to a pair of MSAs. If you're in need of dual comm you're a bit SOL depending if you're using 148 JEMs or MBITR


----------



## OliveDrab45 (Jul 17, 2013)

I dont know if any of you folks carry a springfield Xd when you're not working, but I have a Galco Leather Inside Waistband Holster For a SpringField XD 9/40 Service Size.  I have it in the original packaging with the papers and all that came with it when i purchased it. 

I'd be glad to send it off seeing as I don't carry it anymore. 

ALSO have TWO

30 Round Magpul P-Mags Gen M2 (no window) Both Still in package.  

Shoot me a message If you want the Holster or Mag


----------



## DoctaJ (Jul 17, 2013)

PM sent. I have several 5.56x30 rd. mags that I could let go of if someone wants them.


----------



## The Hate Ape (Jul 18, 2013)

I want them. Pm sent.


----------



## OliveDrab45 (Jul 18, 2013)

UPDATE PMAGS GONE. STILL HAVE SPRINGFIELD XD HOLSTER


----------



## The Hate Ape (Jul 19, 2013)

UPDATE: MSA headset gone.


----------



## LM (Jul 22, 2013)

well, i took so now i have to give.  I have a few basic 30rd mags laying around if anyone wants. I have a leather inside the belt holster for walther P99... and i think thats about it i can part with for now..


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Oct 19, 2013)

Anyone need a pair of black leather boots that were Marine Corps issue in 1993? 

Size 10R.  Really good condition; some scuffing on the heel and toe, but overall really nice...no wear on soles.

I think I used them primarily for locker inspections - This is a stock photo, but gives you an idea of what they look like.

The only difference is that mine do not have the two open eyes at the bottom, they are riveted all the way to the top.


----------



## The91Bravo (Nov 7, 2013)

Let's see if we can crank this thread back up again. 
Steve


----------



## Cody (Nov 25, 2013)

I have a lefty M9 holster, random rail covers and pouches. Anyone have anything for repeling?


----------



## RAGE275 (Jan 3, 2014)

Eagle Industries PC & accessories anyone?


----------



## reed11b (Jan 3, 2014)

RAGE275 said:


> Eagle Industries PC & accessories anyone?


 I could use it.


----------



## RAGE275 (Jan 3, 2014)

reed11b said:


> I could use it.


I'm an idiot and should of phrased that differently, I'm looking for one :)

But I do have a ciras that I'm not using, I could swing it by your office in a couple of weeks?


----------



## reed11b (Jan 3, 2014)

RAGE275 said:


> I'm an idiot and should of phrased that differently, I'm looking for one :)
> 
> But I do have a ciras that I'm not using, I could swing it by your office in a couple of weeks?


 
Sure. My turn. I have several bags of nice jute for anyone looking to build an arid climate ghillie
Reed


----------



## Blizzard (Jan 4, 2014)

Have some old ALICE gear if anyone likes that kind of stuff.


----------



## reed11b (Jan 4, 2014)

Blizzard said:


> Have some old ALICE gear if anyone likes that kind of stuff.


Rucksack?


----------



## DA SWO (Jan 4, 2014)

Cody said:


> I have a lefty M9 holster, random rail covers and pouches. Anyone have anything for *repeling*?


Deep woods off.


----------



## Blizzard (Jan 4, 2014)

reed11b said:


> Rucksack?


No, sorry.  Just web gear:  belt, suspenders, a couple ammo pouches, etc.


----------



## The Hate Ape (Jan 5, 2014)

Reed, if you really need a decent Alice I can have my wife try to pull one out of my garage. I'm currently in AFG so your fate rests in the hands of a housewife.

I'm really looking for a 40mm belt to go around the waist if anyone can send one to the FPO, AE area.


----------



## RAGE275 (Jan 5, 2014)

The Hate Ape said:


> Reed, if you really need a decent Alice I can have my wife try to pull one out of my garage. I'm currently in AFG so your fate rests in the hands of a housewife.
> 
> I'm really looking for a 40mm belt to go around the waist if anyone can send one to the FPO, AE area.



I think I have one in storage, I'll look this afternoon for you


----------



## Mac_NZ (Jan 5, 2014)

@The Hate Ape 

Pretty sure I have a prototype one at work sitting in the samples box, it's likely in Multicam if you can use that?


----------



## The Hate Ape (Jan 5, 2014)

Mac thank you but no member of my team would pass up on the opportunity to f*ck with me on that. Really though, thanks for the response.

RAGE I promise to love you forever.


----------



## RAGE275 (Jan 5, 2014)

The Hate Ape said:


> Mac thank you but no member of my team would pass up on the opportunity to f*ck with me on that. Really though, thanks for the response.
> 
> RAGE I promise to love you forever.



I'm headed up there to look in about an hour or so, I'll let you know if it's still there brother! If so she's yours


----------



## enceladus (Mar 5, 2014)

I've got an unused pair of Superfeet Green insoles (Size E/Men's size 9.5-11) up for grabs.  I switched to Blues and have no use for 'em.  

http://www.superfeet.com/en-us/insoles-and-sandals/green?SID=i75gp4nojqg0drsjin3mt4bql7


----------



## DA SWO (Mar 5, 2014)

The Hate Ape said:


> Reed, if you really need a decent Alice I can have my wife try to pull one out of my garage. I'm currently in AFG so your fate rests in the hands of a housewife.
> 
> I'm really looking for a 40mm belt to go around the waist if anyone can send one to the FPO, AE area.


Return the belt after you get back?

or a trade....


----------



## DA SWO (Mar 5, 2014)

enceladus said:


> I've got an unused pair of Superfeet Green insoles (Size E/Men's size 9.5-11) up for grabs.  I switched to Blues and have no use for 'em.
> 
> http://www.superfeet.com/en-us/insoles-and-sandals/green?SID=i75gp4nojqg0drsjin3mt4bql7


I'll try them if still available.


----------



## enceladus (Mar 5, 2014)

Sure thing...shoot me a PM w/ address and I'll get em out tomorrow.


----------



## The Hate Ape (Mar 8, 2014)

SOWT said:


> Return the belt after you get back?
> 
> or a trade....


I have one now.


----------



## jonron9937 (Mar 21, 2014)

Not sure if this is the place, but does anyone have any literature on swim techniques or any literature on the CCT or SOWT subject?

Thanks


----------



## buzzkill.0621 (Apr 16, 2014)

READ THE FIRST POST IN THIS THREAD.


----------



## Mac_NZ (Aug 15, 2014)

THIS THREAD SHALL NOT DIE!!!!

Multicam chest rig, basically an RRV without the plate pocket on the back.  Comes with a medical pouch and a padded insert for an NVM, three 2 mag pouches, an MBITR pouch, a couple of utility pouches and a couple of frag pouches.  If you don't need all the pouches when you receive it break it down and throw them back up here, its one I made when I was bored and messing around.  MIL-C-43734 class 3 1000d solution dyed cordura, A-A-55301 webbing and such.  Not a work design, more just me going hmmm I wonder what that is like and making it.

If you have a legitimate need for some extra pouches or such on it let me know and I should be able to hook you up.


----------



## CDG (Aug 16, 2014)

Mac_NZ said:


> THIS THREAD SHALL NOT DIE!!!!
> 
> Multicam chest rig, basically an RRV without the plate pocket on the back.  Comes with a medical pouch and a padded insert for an NVM, three 2 mag pouches, an MBITR pouch, a couple of utility pouches and a couple of frag pouches.  If you don't need all the pouches when you receive it break it down and throw them back up here, its one I made when I was bored and messing around.  MIL-C-43734 class 3 1000d solution dyed cordura, A-A-55301 webbing and such.  Not a work design, more just me going hmmm I wonder what that is like and making it.
> 
> ...



I'd gladly take this and test it out.  Always looking for a better way to run my kit.  If it doesn't work for me, I'll throw it back up here.


----------



## Mac_NZ (Aug 16, 2014)

All yours just PM me an address to send it to.


----------



## Ladder Guy (Aug 29, 2014)

Can I call seconds. Might be able to test it out if our plans go through.


----------



## pardus (Aug 29, 2014)

Ladder Guy said:


> Can I call seconds. Might be able to test it out if our plans go through.



After 3 more posts you can. :-"


----------



## BloodStripe (Sep 2, 2014)

Is there a community pot that perhaps we can just send money to and in the event someone on this board needs a piece of gear for example that perhaps they don't have the money to buy that money can be used to purchase it and send it out to the member in need (or just send them the cash)? I know I don't have much left in terms of gear, but I would be willing to throw a few dollars out there to help out instead.


----------



## ThunderHorse (Sep 9, 2014)

Any chance anyone have a Contour HD/Roam with helmet rails that I can borrow fast, and emphasis the borrow and the fast.  Can't justify the purchase right now, but it's something I meant to have for the field problem that's coming up for me.


----------



## AKkeith (Sep 15, 2014)

How long do you need it for?

I believe mine is the HD. It has the instant turn on feature that others didn't back when I bought it. I'd have to look for the helmet mount but should have it somewhere.


----------



## ThunderHorse (Sep 17, 2014)

AKkeith said:


> How long do you need it for?
> 
> I believe mine is the HD. It has the instant turn on feature that others didn't back when I bought it. I'd have to look for the helmet mount but should have it somewhere.


Hey man, see the PM I sent you.


----------



## racing_kitty (Oct 23, 2014)

Free to a good home: two Blackhawk holsters for Beretta 92/96.  One paddle holster, one to wear on your vest.  I only used these with my M9 for three months on my last deployment, and they have been sitting in a foot locker since 2011 sometime, so they are in good condition.  I don't see myself having use for them at any point in the near or distant future.

View attachment 11898 View attachment 11899 View attachment 11900 View attachment 11901 View attachment 11902 View attachment 11903


----------



## Jim Flagan (Oct 28, 2014)

Anyone have jet fins lying around, these BRC fins are killing me, I'm looking for size large.


----------



## DA SWO (Oct 28, 2014)

racing_kitty said:


> Free to a good home: two Blackhawk holsters for Beretta 92/96.  One paddle holster, one to wear on your vest.  I only used these with my M9 for three months on my last deployment, and they have been sitting in a foot locker since 2011 sometime, so they are in good condition.  I don't see myself having use for them at any point in the near or distant future.
> 
> View attachment 11898 View attachment 11899 View attachment 11900 View attachment 11901 View attachment 11902 View attachment 11903


I'll take the holsters if they are still available.


----------



## racing_kitty (Oct 29, 2014)

Will do.  Kindly PM me your address again, and I can get them out to you.


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Dec 5, 2014)

Attn: Marines

In my possession, and up for grabs:

The Marine Officer's Guide. 5th Edition  Hardcover (1989 printing)
Author:  Kenneth W. Estes 
Lt. Col. USMC

I purchased it "way back" when I was trying to figure out WTF to do with myself.  It's in like new condition.

First "I'll take it" and a PM with a mailing address gets it.


----------



## DA SWO (Dec 5, 2014)

Ooh-Rah said:


> Attn: Marines
> 
> In my possession, and up for grabs:
> 
> ...



Fixed it for ya.


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Dec 5, 2014)

SOWT said:


> Fixed it for ya.



Nice...this from a guy who has to jump out of an airplane and through the clouds to tell me if it's going to rain or not!


----------



## x SF med (Dec 5, 2014)

Ooh-Rah said:


> Nice...this from a guy who has to jump out of an airplane and through the clouds to tell me if it's going to rain or not!



very well played....   didn't think a Marine could do that...


----------



## DA SWO (Dec 5, 2014)

Ooh-Rah said:


> Nice...this from a guy who has to jump out of an airplane and through the clouds to tell me if it's going to rain or not!


Actually we jump to determine if it's cloudy or not, we try to print it; I'll tell my friends to go back to pictures so it's easier to understand.


----------



## Hillclimb (Aug 28, 2015)

Anyone have ScubaPro Jet fins laying around that they aren't using? Size XXL/14?

Looking to buy, borrow/return/pay for shipping/whatever. If on loan, I can return them mid November.


----------



## x SF med (Aug 28, 2015)

Hillclimb said:


> Anyone have ScubaPro Jet fins laying around that they aren't using? Size XXL/14?
> 
> Looking to buy, borrow/return/pay for shipping/whatever. If on loan, I can return them mid November.



I'd send you my split paddle fins, but they move differently than the jet fins, plus they're mediums/larges, not battleship sized...  I find them to be faster and more natural for finning too.


----------



## Florida173 (Aug 28, 2015)

Hillclimb said:


> Anyone have ScubaPro Jet fins laying around that they aren't using? Size XXL/14?
> 
> Looking to buy, borrow/return/pay for shipping/whatever. If on loan, I can return them mid November.



I might. Let me see if I can find them and see the sizing. Been almost 10 years since I've used them.


----------



## Florida173 (Aug 28, 2015)

I'm guessing these are too small?


----------



## Hillclimb (Aug 28, 2015)

x SF med said:


> I find them to be faster and more natural for finning too.



Thanks x SF Med. I don't think splits are authorized anyways, I'd have to check the gear list again. I've only ever tried rockets, and wanted to see the difference in the jets.

Thanks for checking FL173. I'm not sure. I've only ever tried on XL and XXLs, and the XLs were a tight fit since I have not only big feet..  but big wide feet with a tailors bunion on the right :wall:

Thanks for checking though gents.


----------



## x SF med (Aug 29, 2015)

Hillclimb said:


> since I have not only big feet.. but big wide feet with a tailors bunion on the right :wall:



Well, then what the hell do you need fins for?  you already have them....   


friggin Marines...   wtf ever happened to adapt and overcome?  Oh, yeah  SOCOM happened and you turned into SEALS....:wall::-"


----------



## S0AP (May 31, 2016)

Hillclimb said:


> Thanks x SF Med. I don't think splits are authorized anyways, I'd have to check the gear list again. I've only ever tried rockets, and wanted to see the difference in the jets.
> 
> Thanks for checking FL173. I'm not sure. I've only ever tried on XL and XXLs, and the XLs were a tight fit since I have not only big feet..  but big wide feet with a tailors bunion on the right :wall:
> 
> Thanks for checking though gents.



The only difference in the jet fins versus rocket fins is when you go to Scuba.  Rocket fins are luggish when conducting freestyle but great when you throw on a tank with gear.  Jet fins are lighter and easier for freestyle timed swims but are not rigid when weighted.


----------



## DC (Nov 19, 2016)

Cleaned out wat was left. Sound off for what you want. Help with shipping would be cool.


----------



## Downtown “Funky Stuff” Malone🍆 (Feb 16, 2018)

I have some parts I will never use.

1. RRA safety selector for an AR
2. BMC trigger guard for an AR
3. Spike's Tactical pistol grip for an AR
3. A few lower receiver lock plates for an AR
4. A Weaver scope mount for a Mossberg 500/590
5. Hammer & trigger pins for an AR
6. Trigger guard roll pins for an AR
7. Noveske short throw safety selector for an AR

When I get to the house I will update with more crap.


----------



## Downtown “Funky Stuff” Malone🍆 (Feb 16, 2018)

8. Standard carbine length handguard for an AR
9. Package of Surefire Z70 rail covers
10. Standard AR trigger guards
11. Magpul M-Lock type 2 rail covers
12. Brownells 10mm/45ACP Glock mag extensions
13. Polymer Mossberg 500 trigger assembly

That’s it until my next build


----------



## DA SWO (Feb 16, 2018)

Downtown “Funky Stuff” Malone🍆 said:


> 8. Standard carbine length handguard for an AR
> 9. Package of Surefire Z70 rail covers
> 10. Standard AR trigger guards
> 11. Magpul M-Lock type 2 rail covers
> ...


I'll take the Surefire Z70 rail covers, and will post something up later this weekend.


----------



## Downtown “Funky Stuff” Malone🍆 (Feb 16, 2018)

@DA SWO Pm me your address I’ll get them out tomorrow


----------



## DC (Feb 16, 2018)

Got a bunch of rubber(not prophylactic gutter rats) in a parabag taking up space. Mix of suits,booties,gloves and wat have ya. Any interest?


----------



## Downtown “Funky Stuff” Malone🍆 (Feb 16, 2018)

I also have a Surefire M600 Ultra Scout Light tape switch. Maybe 2.


----------



## Downtown “Funky Stuff” Malone🍆 (Feb 17, 2018)

Found a buffer tube castle nut for an AR


----------



## DA SWO (Feb 18, 2018)

I have a couple of stock AR stocks.


----------



## Downtown “Funky Stuff” Malone🍆 (Feb 21, 2018)

Surefire Z70 rail covers gone to a good home.

Adding 3 Daniel Defense rail covers that came with my Lite Rail. Never installed.


----------



## justincredubil02 (Jul 17, 2018)

Downtown “Funky Stuff” Malone🍆 said:


> Surefire Z70 rail covers gone to a good home.
> 
> Adding 3 Daniel Defense rail covers that came with my Lite Rail. Never installed.


If you still have those, I'd gladly take them off your hands and pay for the shipping.


----------



## Downtown “Funky Stuff” Malone🍆 (Jul 18, 2018)

I have the DD rail covers. I’m retraining at the moment so I can ship when I get home. Might not be until next year.


----------



## Teufel (Jul 22, 2018)

DC said:


> Got a bunch of rubber(not prophylactic gutter rats) in a parabag taking up space. Mix of suits,booties,gloves and wat have ya. Any interest?


What size


----------



## TheProspect (Oct 19, 2018)

DC said:


> Got a bunch of rubber(not prophylactic gutter rats) in a parabag taking up space. Mix of suits,booties,gloves and wat have ya. Any interest?



Do you have a suit that would fit a 6'1 215 pound frame?


----------



## DC (Oct 19, 2018)

Teufel said:


> What size


Just saw this.
Size med/large


----------



## Teufel (Oct 19, 2018)

DC said:


> Just saw this.
> Size med/large


Where are you located?


----------



## DC (Oct 19, 2018)

Teufel said:


> Where are you located?


OC


----------



## Teufel (Oct 19, 2018)

Orange County?


----------



## DC (Oct 19, 2018)

Yea sorry. Can traverse SanDog to LA.


----------



## Teufel (Oct 19, 2018)

DC said:


> Yea sorry. Can traverse SanDog to LA.


I’m in Annapolis; I travel to SD on occasion though.


----------



## Downtown “Funky Stuff” Malone🍆 (Oct 23, 2018)

justincredubil02 said:


> If you still have those, I'd gladly take them off your hands and pay for the shipping.



Still have them if you’re interested.


----------



## Downtown “Funky Stuff” Malone🍆 (Dec 7, 2018)

I still have all the items mentioned and am adding:

S&W OEM suppressor height sights off an M&P 9L CORE 1.0

S&W OEM standard sights off an M&P 9 full size 1.0

More to come as projects get done:)


----------



## justincredubil02 (Apr 27, 2020)

We need to revive this thread.  I have a ton of stuff I need to go through and get rid of.


----------



## Marine0311 (Apr 27, 2020)

justincredubil02 said:


> We need to revive this thread.  I have a ton of stuff I need to go through and get rid of.



Talk to me.


----------



## x SF med (Apr 28, 2020)

justincredubil02 said:


> We need to revive this thread.  I have a ton of stuff I need to go through and get rid of.



Don't tease...


----------



## SpongeBob*24 (Apr 28, 2020)

I'm in!!!!


----------



## “The Old Man” (May 4, 2020)

I got some stuff laying around. That I’m not using any more. Even have a few spare parts and things. I know how it is when you have to buy this crap.


----------



## The Quartermaster (May 4, 2020)

I'm new so I won't ask for anything, just curious is all.


----------



## Kaldak (May 4, 2020)

It's been awhile since anything was offered up, but that may change. Time will tell.


----------



## justincredubil02 (Nov 3, 2020)

Sorry boys - I was in the middle of a move right around the time I posted that.  Most of my gear that I can offer up is still in storage.  I'll try to get to it in the next few weeks and post some pics here.


----------



## frostyred (Dec 28, 2020)




----------



## Downtown “Funky Stuff” Malone🍆 (Dec 31, 2020)

I’ve got a bunch of gun parts. Posted some here already.

if there is interest I’ll do another post.


----------



## “The Old Man” (Dec 31, 2020)

Downtown “Funky Stuff” Malone<img class=smilie smilie--emoji loading=lazy alt=🍆 title=Eggplant    :eggplant: src=https://cdn.jsdelivr.net/joypixels/assets/6.0/png/unicode/64/1f346.png data-shortname=:eggplant: /> said:


> I’ve got a bunch of gun parts. Posted some here already.
> 
> if there is interest I’ll do another post.


Post them or pm me. I could use a couple of parts. I d be happing to pay for what you have and shipping Brother.


----------



## Downtown “Funky Stuff” Malone🍆 (Aug 10, 2022)

I have the following items that need a new home…
1. Defiance stock off a Kriss Vector.
2. Stock off a Smith & Wesson AR.
3. Standard plastic M4 hand guards. 

Free of course. IM me and we will figure the logistics. Lower 48 only minus the Communist states.


----------



## “The Old Man” (Aug 10, 2022)

3 different Aimpoint Micro mounts.
1. Geissele 1/3 lower co-witness
2. GG&G Accucam 1/3 lower co-witness
3. UTG lower 1/3. That is a super solid mount. Some of their stuff actually works.
PM for details
Correction, the UTG is for an RMR.


----------



## Downtown “Funky Stuff” Malone🍆 (Aug 10, 2022)

I’ll be digging into the soft goods tomorrow but off the cuff I have some pistol and rifle mag pouches by HSG and G-Code. Maybe a battle belt for a very slim person. I think it’s a Ghost or some shit. 

Mods… maybe we can star a non FFL required equipment exchange? Something more formal and maybe folks can charge a few bucks or accept bids?


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Aug 10, 2022)

Downtown “Funky Stuff” Malone🍆 said:


> Mods…


Who?


----------



## Downtown “Funky Stuff” Malone🍆 (Aug 11, 2022)

Ooh-Rah said:


> Who?


My bad… I come from the old school 😎


----------



## Downtown “Funky Stuff” Malone🍆 (Aug 11, 2022)

G-Code Scorpion rifle and pistol pouches. Needs a few new clips to mount to the belt.


----------



## “The Old Man” (Aug 11, 2022)

Downtown “Funky Stuff” Malone🍆 said:


> G-Code Scorpion rifle and pistol pouches. Needs a few new clips to mount to the belt.View attachment 40240


I could sure use those for my belt setup. My girl is now in possession of my belt setup for the P220.


----------



## Downtown “Funky Stuff” Malone🍆 (Aug 11, 2022)

“The Old Man” said:


> I could sure use those for my belt setup. My girl is now in possession of my belt setup for the P220.


You will need to get two P2 clips and one set of R2 clips.


----------



## “The Old Man” (Aug 11, 2022)

Downtown “Funky Stuff” Malone🍆 said:


> You will need to get two P2 clips and one set of R2 clips.


No problem Brother. Just backchannel me on what I need to do for ya'👍


----------



## Downtown “Funky Stuff” Malone🍆 (Aug 11, 2022)

Mag Carrier Attachments


----------



## Downtown “Funky Stuff” Malone🍆 (Aug 11, 2022)

“The Old Man” said:


> No problem Brother. Just backchannel me on what I need to do for ya'👍


IM me your address. I will ship them the cheapest UPS has to offer.😎


----------



## Downtown “Funky Stuff” Malone🍆 (Aug 11, 2022)

All soft goods found a home.


----------



## Downtown “Funky Stuff” Malone🍆 (Aug 13, 2022)

Last thing from my purge is a Safariland 7000 series holster with no QLS. It’s for a Glock 17 or 19. It’s ugly as fuck but was the only option for a Glock with an ACRO. If I died in a gun fight with this holster I deserved to lose.


----------



## Downtown “Funky Stuff” Malone🍆 (Aug 13, 2022)

The 7000 series found a home.


----------



## Downtown “Funky Stuff” Malone🍆 (Aug 13, 2022)

So… I dug a little deeper under the gunsmithing bench and we have these up for grabs.


----------



## Downtown “Funky Stuff” Malone🍆 (Aug 13, 2022)

Got these too.


----------



## Downtown “Funky Stuff” Malone🍆 (Aug 13, 2022)

I’ll post more tomorrow. Have a few more thigh rigs I don’t need.


----------



## Downtown “Funky Stuff” Malone🍆 (Aug 13, 2022)

This too…


----------



## Downtown “Funky Stuff” Malone🍆 (Aug 14, 2022)

Everything is gonzo!


----------



## Downtown “Funky Stuff” Malone🍆 (Aug 14, 2022)

I’ve got a few more Safariland parts I found. IM me if you need something and I’ll see if I have it. No more holsters but lots thigh rig hardware.


----------



## Downtown “Funky Stuff” Malone🍆 (Aug 15, 2022)

Nic went to ship a holster to a member of this forum via UPS. She did this as a favor for me since I’m laid up. She told the UPS person that it was a holster and she was told UPS cannot ship gun parts. Not even a screw. What the actual fuck?!?


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Aug 15, 2022)

Downtown “Funky Stuff” Malone🍆 said:


> Nic went to ship a holster to a member of this forum via UPS. She did this as a favor for me since I’m laid up. She told the UPS person that it was a holster and she was told UPS cannot ship gun parts. Not even a screw. What the actual fuck?!?


LOL


----------



## Downtown “Funky Stuff” Malone🍆 (Aug 15, 2022)

*Go woke go broke!*


----------



## Dame (Aug 15, 2022)

Downtown “Funky Stuff” Malone🍆 said:


> Nic went to ship a holster to a member of this forum via UPS. She did this as a favor for me since I’m laid up. She told the UPS person that it was a holster and she was told UPS cannot ship gun parts. Not even a screw. What the actual fuck?!?


Fuck UPS. Ship it USPS in a puff envelope.


----------



## Downtown “Funky Stuff” Malone🍆 (Aug 27, 2022)

Reorganizing the gunsmith bench and I have lots of Glock OEM parts. Gen 3, 4 and 5. Triggers, sights, pins, etc… If you’re interested let IM me. You will have to cover shipping.


----------



## Downtown “Funky Stuff” Malone🍆 (Sep 13, 2022)

Downtown “Funky Stuff” Malone🍆 said:


> Last thing from my purge is a Safariland 7000 series holster with no QLS. It’s for a Glock 17 or 19. It’s ugly as fuck but was the only option for a Glock with an ACRO. If I died in a gun fight with this holster I deserved to lose. View attachment 40272


Found a home!!


----------



## Downtown “Funky Stuff” Malone🍆 (Sep 13, 2022)

Have a Spike’s Tactical 13.5” BAR rail Gen 1 looking to get rid of.
Can’t let it go for free but willing to trade for parts or something of similar value.


----------



## Dame (Oct 1, 2022)

Anyone need any barware? We find ourselves with an overabundance of glasses. I have stemless wine glasses, shot glasses, champagne glasses, pilsners, etc.
So here's the catch. Most of them have some sort of logo. Some are marked Mr./Mrs. Some are kitchy Hard Rock and Vegas shot glasses, some are from charity events. All are in great shape but we are full up. PM me if you need/just want anything.


----------



## Dame (Oct 3, 2022)

Dame said:


> Anyone need any barware? We find ourselves with an overabundance of glasses. I have stemless wine glasses, shot glasses, champagne glasses, pilsners, etc.
> So here's the catch. Most of them have some sort of logo. Some are marked Mr./Mrs. Some are kitchy Hard Rock and Vegas shot glasses, some are from charity events. All are in great shape but we are full up. PM me if you need/just want anything.


Barware spoken for.


----------

